# Killerspiel-Debatte: "Ego-Shooter müssen hinterfragt werden"



## Luiso (26. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Killerspiel-Debatte: "Ego-Shooter müssen hinterfragt werden"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Killerspiel-Debatte: "Ego-Shooter müssen hinterfragt werden"


----------



## Look (26. Juli 2016)

Dummdreist labernde Lobbyhuren aka Politiker lassen meinen Aggressionspegel steigen, ähnlich wie KI Ausfälle bei NPCs in Spielen - und nun?

Bin für ein Verbot von Scheisse labernden Lobbyhuren, seht mal lieber zu, das eure Gesetze nicht windelweich daher kommen, oder gar gleich ganz vom BVerfG einkassiert werden.


----------



## Mrkswue (26. Juli 2016)

Jedes mal, wenn diese Politiker in Erklärungsnot und Hilflos sind, weil es keine einfache Erklärung gibt, wird diese mediale Sau durchs Dorf getrieben, um die Wähler abzulenken und Aktionismus vorzutäuschen. Dabei ist jedem vernünfigen Menschen klar, dass angesichts der Millionen Menschen, die täglich Shooter zocken und nicht Amok laufen, dies offensichtlich nicht der Grund für derartige Ausraster ist. Konsequenterweise müsse man dann alles verbieten, was Gewalt transportiert. Kinofilme, Fernsehen, Nachrichten, YouTube. Bringen wird's trotzdem nichts und Einzeltäter wird es weiterhin geben.


----------



## nuuub (26. Juli 2016)

Volkar Kauder? Ach echt? 

Sowas kann ich auch.

So etwa der Nuuub, Hobbyspieler, der in einem PCGames Forum die Begünstigung gewalttätiger  Tendenzen durch Religionen nicht ausschließt: "Auch diese Religionen müssen einmal hinterfragt werden. Es gibt für alles  Grenzen, wenn Gewalt damit gefördert wird."

Da der Nuuub auch ein Hobbyterrorforscher ist, schließt er die Religionen als bloße Auslöser von Gewaltvorstellungen zwar klar aus, hält eine Verstärkung dieser jedoch für  möglich, da sich die Terroristen ihre Tat häufig bis ins kleinste Detail  ausmalen, sich auf ihre 72 Jungfrauen freuen, wobei ihre religiösen Bücher als Identifikationsmittel klar helfen:  "Religionen können einen verstärkenden Effekt auf die  Tötungsfantasien haben, sie sind aber nicht die Ursache. Die späteren  Täter beschäftigen sich lange mit der Ausführung ihrer Tat, malen sich  Einzelheiten aus bis hin zur Kleidung, die sie tragen werden. Zb wickeln sie sich ihr bestes Stück ein, damit er keinen schaden abbekommt und sie "ihn" unbeschadet ins Paradies mitnehmen können. Religionen können für sie identifikationsstiftend sein, wenn die Tat im Namen ihres Gottes geschieht."

Ganz klar, Religionen gehören verboten.


----------



## MRRadioactiv (26. Juli 2016)

Am besten wäre es wenn man gleich alle Menschen verbietet. Sonst wird es immer welche geben die andere aus irgendwelchen Gründen umbringen - und Gründe gibt es unendlich. (man braucht nur genug Fantasie)


----------



## Seegurkensalat (26. Juli 2016)

Was haben die eigentlich nur immer alle mit Ego Shootern? Man muss doch wenn alle Spiele hinterfragen, in denen man Menschen tötet wie lästige Insekten. Auch ein Uncharted oder Tomb Raider etc., die sogar teils noch ab 16 freigegeben sind.


----------



## Ilinsar (26. Juli 2016)

Langsam glaube ich, dass ich krank bin. Ich bin seit Jahren ein bekennender "Killer"spiel-Spieler (und seit kurzem auch noch stolzes Mitglied der anonymen Internet-Trolle), aber verspüre immernoch keinen Wunsch Amok zu laufen.
Was stimmt bloß nicht mit mir?


----------



## VipersStrike21 (26. Juli 2016)

Hm erinnert mich an einen Tweet von mir von vor wenigen Tagen:
"Wenn ein Killerspiel Menschen zu Amokläufern macht, frage ich mich wieso ich trotz SimRacing in 7 Jahren nur einmal geblitzt wurde..."
Nuff said...


----------



## weazz1980 (26. Juli 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Ganz klar, Religionen gehören verboten.



So sieht es aus!

Sehr treffend im Film "Book of Eli" dargestellt, vermag eine Religion die dummen Schäfchen zu vereinen und zu leiten.

Perspektivlosigkeit treibt junge Leute in die Hand der radikalen Vereinigungen, die Jene dann mit der Aussicht auf ewige Glückseeligkeit verheizen. Oder psychische Probleme führen zu unbändigem Hass, der sich in Form von Massenschießereien oder sonstigen Verbrechen entläd. Es gibt unzählige Gründe, die Jemanden dazu treiben können, solche Verbrechen zu verüben.

Hier sollte man mal ansetzen und nicht schon wieder die einfache Schiene fahren.

Ich würde es ja gerne mal ausprobieren. Sollen Sie mal ALLE Shooter verbieten, ohne Ausnahme. Ich wäre bereit für das Wohl aller Gamer in Deutschland dieses "Opfer" zu bringen und es würde mich brennend interessieren, was wir dann nach 1 Jahr feststellen würden.

Wahrscheinlich hören dann die Anschläge endlich wie durch Zauberhand auf.

Die ISIS Führung lässt verkünden: Oh, jetzt hat Deutschland die Ego-Shooter verboten, stoppt die Anschläge!!!


----------



## weazz1980 (26. Juli 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Was haben die eigentlich nur immer alle mit Ego Shootern? Man muss doch wenn alle Spiele hinterfragen, in denen man Menschen tötet wie lästige Insekten. Auch ein Uncharted oder Tomb Raider etc., die sogar teils noch ab 16 freigegeben sind.



Und gerade bei Tomb Raider auf nicht gerade zimperliche Art und Weise (Eispickel usw...).


----------



## Else1997 (26. Juli 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Was haben die eigentlich nur immer alle mit Ego Shootern? Man muss doch wenn alle Spiele hinterfragen, in denen man Menschen tötet wie lästige Insekten. Auch ein Uncharted oder Tomb Raider etc., die sogar teils noch ab 16 freigegeben sind.



Und genau das zeigt doch die Ignoranz und Unkenntnis dieser Menschen. Sie kennen nur die beiden Begriffe "Killerspiele" und "Egoshooter" und mit diesen Begriffen werfen sie fröhlich um sich. Diese Personen haben keine Ahnung was ein Egoshooter genau ist, sie wissen nur "ja da tötet man halt Menschen, meistens so brutal wie möglich und ohne Grund". 

Allein die Formulierung von dem Herrn Kauder: "Auch diese Ego-Shooter-Spiele müssen einmal hinterfragt werden." wirkt schon so grundsätzlich abwertend gegenüber Spielen. Man kann an dem Wort "diese" doch schon irgendwie hören, dass er da etwas sehr stark pauschalisiert.

Ich find so etwas absolut schrecklich. Wieso gilt in diesem Thema nicht auch der Grundsatz "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten."?


----------



## Orzhov (26. Juli 2016)

Debattieren können die Leute gerne lang und breit. Dann aber bitte mit Wissen das sie selber angelesen oder erarbeitet haben und nicht indem sie wiederkauen was "Experten" ihnen vorgeben.


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. Juli 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Volkar Kauder? Ach echt?



Darth Kauder!


----------



## Todesstahl (26. Juli 2016)

Warum jetzt nur Ego-Shooter genannt wird ist mir ein bisschen zu dünn, gibt doch auch 3rd Person wie GTA gibt zwar seit dem 5. in der Nextgen eine Ego-Perspektive, die ist aber eher optional.
Ich sehe Spiele weniger für solche Taten verantwortlich, vielmehr ist daran das Soziale Umfeld des Täters verantwortlich und wenn die Psyche soweit erkrankt ist, reicht auch nur Nachrichten über Terroranschläge, Waffengewalt um diesen auf Ideen zu bringen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juli 2016)

Fußball sollte hinterfragt werden. Was ich immer sehe, wenn ich bei einem Spiel zwischen Halle (Salle) und Magdeburg durch eine der beiden Städte spaziere...


----------



## D-Wave (26. Juli 2016)

Volker Gaukler sollte sich mal selber hinterfragen, warum der Anstieg an Kriminalität in den letzten 6 Monaten so groß geworden ist. Ich sage nur dieser Mann ist ernst zu nehmen, wie ein Clown im Zirkus Krone. Man sollte diese Regierung verbieten nicht die Spiele. ;D


----------



## D-Wave (26. Juli 2016)

Ilinsar schrieb:


> Langsam glaube ich, dass ich krank bin. Ich bin seit Jahren ein bekennender "Killer"spiel-Spieler (und seit kurzem auch noch stolzes Mitglied der anonymen Internet-Trolle), aber verspüre immernoch keinen Wunsch Amok zu laufen.
> Was stimmt bloß nicht mit mir?



Das kannst du echt nicht bringen, dass ist krimineller als wenn du Uran im Keller bunkerst. Sag mal du gehörst dich doch eingesperrt, weil du kein normales verhalten zeigst. Normal ist wenn man sich eine Sprengstoffgürtel umschnallt und Allahu Akba schreit. Nur so wirst du der perfekte Musterdeutsche für unsere Regierung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juli 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Volker Gaukler sollte sich mal selber hinterfragen, warum der Anstieg an Kriminalität in den letzten 6 Monaten so groß geworden ist.


Warum?


----------



## belakor602 (26. Juli 2016)

Ich frage mich wie bei solchen Diskussionen nie andere Medien miteinbezogen werden. Ich will gar nicht abstreiten dass Medien irgendwie einen Einfluss auf uns haben(heisst nicht dass ich glaube Medien machen uns zu Verbrechern), aber warum sollten von allen Medien Spiele die einzigen sein? Hab ja z.B letztens Initial D geguckt, und an einem Samstag Abend im Regen bei der Heimfahrt von nem Treffen bin ich durch diesen industriellen Tiel gefahren wo am Wochenende kein Schwein je fährt. Da kam mir in den Sinn mal ein bisschen durch die Kurven zu driften. Wollte schon immer driften aber da ich Initial D geguckt habe war der Gedanke warsch. etwas prominenter. Also ganz klar Medium Film gehört auch verboten, immerhin bringt es einem auf extrem geile blöde Ideen.


----------



## D-Wave (26. Juli 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Warum?



Ohne Ausweis könnte ich auch Hitman RL zocken.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juli 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Ohne Ausweis könnte ich auch Hitman RL zocken.


Kannst du auch mit Ausweis. Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## muecke19 (26. Juli 2016)

Tja, es geht halt so langsam aber sicher auf eine Bundestagswahl zu. Und wer die Wahl gewinnen will, muss vor allem die Ü50-Fraktion ins Boot holen. In dieser dürfte die Dichte an Leuten, die fundiertes Wissen über Computerspiele haben, ziemlich dünn sein; zumindest im Vergleich zu Leuten unter 35. Da kann man mit billigem Populismus schnell mal ein paar Wählerstimmen einfangen. Leider.


----------



## Wamboland (26. Juli 2016)

*Ich möchte auf die Gefahr von Pokemon Go hinweisen! *

Es verleitet Menschen sich an öffentlichen Orten zu versammeln und provoziert damit Amokläufe und Terrorakte! Außerdem kann es sicherlich über soziale Medien genutzt werden um Leute anzulocken - man stelle sich nur vor in München hätte der "Mensch" geposted das es dort ein legendäres Pokemon gäbe .... diese Gefahr darf einfach nicht unterschätzt werden! Somit bleibt nur eins - Pokestops brauchen Polizeischutz und Meldungen von Pokemons von Interesse müssen von der Polizei über- und bewacht werden. *DENKT DOCH AN DIE KINDER*!!!

Außerdem möchte ich meinen Antrag auf ein *Verbot* von *Unterhosen*, *Brot *und *Waschmitteln *unterstreichen - Meines Wissens nach sind diese gefährlichen Mittel alle in ca. 99% aller Amokläufe und Attentate zum Einsatz gekommen. Sei es zur Vorbereitung oder auch direkt in der Tat. _Das hier ein direkter Zusammenhang besteht, kann kein normal denkender Mensch bestreiten! _

Wer Ironie findet darf sie behalten ...


----------



## D-Wave (26. Juli 2016)

muecke19 schrieb:


> Tja, es geht halt so langsam aber sicher auf eine Bundestagswahl zu. Und wer die Wahl gewinnen will, muss vor allem die Ü50-Fraktion ins Boot holen. In dieser dürfte die Dichte an Leuten, die fundiertes Wissen über Computerspiele haben, ziemlich dünn sein; zumindest im Vergleich zu Leuten unter 35. Da kann man mit billigem Populismus schnell mal ein paar Wählerstimmen einfangen. Leider.



Finds eher dünn, dass man alle Psychisch kranken mit Gamern über einen Kamm scherrt. Eine kollektivbestrafung für das Volk ist schon eine geniale Sache oder. Wäre das nicht das liebe Grundgesetz das eh keine Sau interessiert:

Da durch die Kollektivhaftung im Ergebnis die Haftung eines Menschen - sei es zivilrechtlich im Sinne einer Regresspflicht, sei es strafrechtlich in dem Sinne, dass eine Bestrafung des Kollektivangehörigen an Stelle des eigentlichen, möglicherweise entflohenen Täters - für fremde Schuld und ohne eigene Verantwortlichkeit erreicht wird, ist sie mit rechtsstaatlichen Grundsätzen nicht vereinbar.


----------



## Amosh (26. Juli 2016)

Ich frage mich immer noch, warum es so besonders ist, gewalthaltige Videospiele auf dem PC einer Person zu finden, die einen Amoklauf begangen hat. Solche Software ist auf Millionen PCs in Deutschland installiert - daran festzumachen, dass jemand Amok läuft, halte ich allein deswegen für absolut schwachsinnig. Vielleicht gibt es einen Zusammenhang, aber im Artikel steht ja schon, dass die Forscher sich da immer noch streiten.

 Ich habe bereits mit 10 Jahren Command & Conquer und KKnD 2 gespielt, habe aber nicht den Eindruck, es hätte mir geschadet. Immerhin habe ich nicht das Bedürfnis, Leute umzubringen, was ja schonmal ein Anfang ist...


----------



## Ankylo (26. Juli 2016)

Das Problem ist nicht die Diskussion selbst, im Gegenteil könnte  man wunderbar über Gewaltdarstellung in Videospielen diskutieren,  sondern die Art und Weise, wie die Diskussion geführt wird. Der Beitrag der Rocketbeans hat dies sehr schön bewiesen und  auch die Kollegen von Gamepodcast  haben vor den tragischen Ereignissen sehr sachlich über dieses Thema  und auch über Spielesucht diskutiert. Solange jedoch alle, auch die  videospielnahen Medien, mit einer falschen Einstellung reingehen, wird  nichts Ergiebiges dabei herauskommen. Dann könnte man genauso gut über die Abschaffung von Fußball diskutieren, wenn man sieht was fast jedes Wochenende irgendwo in Deutschland durch sogenannte Fans passiert und wie viel Schaden dadurch verursacht wird.


----------



## con47 (26. Juli 2016)

Es gibt genug Kontrollmechanismen bezüglich PC Spiele in Deutschland, USK, BPjM. Und nur weil die Regierung der Meinung ist einen Amoklauf inszenieren zu müssen um einen echten islamistischen Anschlag zu vertuschen muss das doch nicht auf dem Rücken der Gamer ausgetragen werden. Zudem wird gar nichts passieren in Sachen Ego Shooter. Medien und Politik spielen jetzt ihre übliche Rolle der Moralapostel, reden eine wenig über Dinge von denen sie keine Ahnung haben und dann geht alles wieder seinen gewohnten Gang.


----------



## Enisra (26. Juli 2016)

con47 schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Kontrollmechanismen bezüglich PC Spiele in Deutschland, USK, BPjM. Und nur weil die Regierung der Meinung ist einen Amoklauf inszenieren zu müssen um einen echten islamistischen Anschlag zu vertuschen muss das doch nicht auf dem Rücken der Gamer ausgetragen werden. Zudem wird gar nichts passieren in Sachen Ego Shooter. Medien und Politik spielen jetzt ihre übliche Rolle der Moralapostel, reden eine wenig über Dinge von denen sie keine Ahnung haben und dann geht alles wieder seinen gewohnten Gang.



der Erste Satz war noch normal, dann kommt der braune Aluhut ...


----------



## shaboo (26. Juli 2016)

Gerade eben, um 22:31 Uhr, im Ersten Deutschen Fernsehen, im Kommentar der "Tagesthemen", gefordert, live und in Farbe: "Verbot von Ego-Shooter-Spielen!"

Die Panik greift um sich ...


----------



## Orzhov (26. Juli 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> der Erste Satz war noch normal, dann kommt der braune Aluhut ...



Ist braune Alufolie nicht extrem unpraktisch?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. Juli 2016)

> Innenminister de Maizière hatte am Wochenende nicht lange gezögert, gewalthaltigen Computerspielen eine klare Teilschuld an dem Münchener Unglück zuzuschreiben



Eine klare Teilschuld hat höchsstens de Maizière und seine Politiker-Kumpel. Wer hat denn diese Scheiß-Welt, in der wir leben, zu verantworten? Computerspiele sicher nicht!


----------



## Evari0r (26. Juli 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ist braune Alufolie nicht extrem unpraktisch?


Wenns zum Rest der Kleidung passt geht das schon.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2016)

Rennspiele sind viel gefährlicher! Wie viele Amoktote gibt es bei uns jährlich und im Vergleich dazu wie viele Tote auf deutschen Straßen wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit? Warum kuckt da keiner danach, ob der Betroffene vorher zu viel Need for Speed gezockt oder zu viel Fast & Furious gekuckt hat...


----------



## Hypertrax99 (27. Juli 2016)

Ich spiele seit über 15 Jahren Egoshooter, war in der Zeit sogar beim Bund und hatte echte Waffen in der Hand und habe damit geschossen, habe aber keinen umgebracht . Ich hatte die Chance und die Möglichkeit dafür, tat es aber nicht!!! Jetzt soll mir einer erzählen, die Shooter sind schuld...

Das Problem sind keine Spiele, sondern die Psyche der Leute und deren Umfeld.


----------



## Worrel (27. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Rennspiele sind viel gefährlicher! Wie viele Amoktote gibt es bei uns jährlich und im Vergleich dazu wie viele Tote auf deutschen Straßen wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit? Warum kuckt da keiner danach, ob der Betroffene vorher zu viel Need for Speed gezockt oder zu viel Fast & Furious gekuckt hat...


DAS hat man übrigens sogar schon mal in einer Studie nachweisen:
Daß man nach der überhöhten Geschwindigkeit in Rennspielen die eigene Geschwindigkeit beim Real Life™ Autofahren unterschätzt und somit *kurze Zeit nach* dem Rennspiel Spielen tendenziell zu schnell fährt.


----------



## Worrel (27. Juli 2016)

con47 schrieb:


> Und nur weil die Regierung der Meinung ist einen Amoklauf inszenieren zu müssen um einen echten islamistischen Anschlag zu vertuschen ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## martinsan (27. Juli 2016)

LKW's sollten auch hinterfragt und allenfalls verboten werden ....


----------



## Woidl (27. Juli 2016)

Kein wunder das sowas passieren kann wenn die Eltern mit zb. (Deutsch-Ausländische) Wurzeln ihren Kindern bei der Kassa FSK 18 spiele bezahlen. Weil die Kinder diese nicht bekommen weil sie zu jung dafür sind.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Juli 2016)

con47 schrieb:


> Und nur weil die Regierung der Meinung ist einen Amoklauf inszenieren zu müssen um einen echten islamistischen Anschlag zu vertuschen muss das doch nicht auf dem Rücken der Gamer ausgetragen werden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## belakor602 (27. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> DAS hat man übrigens sogar schon mal in einer Studie nachweisen:
> Daß man nach der überhöhten Geschwindigkeit in Rennspielen die eigene Geschwindigkeit beim Real Life™ Autofahren unterschätzt und somit *kurze Zeit nach* dem Rennspiel Spielen tendenziell zu schnell fährt.


Ich fahr immer zu schnell woran liegt das?


----------



## alu355 (27. Juli 2016)

Amosh schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits mit 10 Jahren Command & Conquer und KKnD 2 gespielt, habe aber nicht den Eindruck, es hätte mir geschadet. Immerhin habe ich nicht das Bedürfnis, Leute umzubringen, was ja schonmal ein Anfang ist...



Du bist eindeutig noch nicht getriggert worden.
Sobald du in die Situation kommst eine Masse an Menschen zu befehlen, wirst du ein einziges Massaker anrichten.


----------



## alu355 (27. Juli 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich fahr immer zu schnell woran liegt das?



Du guckst nicht genug Russencrash - Videos auf Youtube...


----------



## OField (27. Juli 2016)

Jedes mal der gleiche Unsinn.


----------



## batesvsronin (27. Juli 2016)

in einem Jahr wird übrigens wieder gewählt...


----------



## Necro15 (27. Juli 2016)

man sollte viel mehr die Gesellschaft hinterfragen die solche Psychos entstehen lässt. 
Also der Kerl hatte ein Totalschaden zwischen seinen zwei Ohren. Ich bezweifle das da Shooter für eine Ursache sind eher sein Umfeld. Warum sollte ein 18 Jähriger soviel Langeweile besitzen und teenies im Einkaufszentrum erschießen. Wurde sicher zuviel gemobbt der Milchbubi und wollte mit einem knall einen abgang machen.


----------



## LosHombre (27. Juli 2016)

Was wäre wenn ein Terrorist Tgl. Bundestagsitzungen anschaut????? würden wir dann den Bundestag schliessen????? mal ehrlich deren gelaber macht mich aggresiver wie jedes Spiel.


----------



## LosHombre (28. Juli 2016)

Toll und du Mobbst schon wieder tztztz


----------



## Ajkula (28. Juli 2016)

Wenn wir etwas verbieten müßen, dann die Religion die so etwas hervorbringt.


----------



## Chroom (28. Juli 2016)

Und wem werden sie es in die Schuhe schieben wenn KS mal verboten werden(wird so wohl nicht passieren^^)??? Dann doch wieder Manson und Co. Hauptsache schnell ein schuldiger wenn man sonst keine antworten hat.


----------



## ChiefMaverick (28. Juli 2016)

Ich kann es nicht mehr hören...
Bin Scheidungskind, seit fast 30 Jahren "Killerspiel-Spieler", und trotzdem Familienvater, Berufstätig und noch nie Amok gelaufen...und Grund genug hätte ich schon. Und nu? 
Erst mal ne Runde zocken zum entspannen...


----------



## LosHombre (28. Juli 2016)

Ajkula schrieb:


> Wenn wir etwas verbieten müßen, dann die Religion die so etwas hervorbringt.



Die Religion bringt das nicht hervor ......nur weil ein paar Idioten sie nutzen heisst es nicht das es die Religion ist ........ sonst wären alle Christen Kinderschänder, wenn du alle über einen Kamm scherst solltest du das auch beachten. Ich zu meinen Teil will nicht mit Notgeilen Pfarrer verglichen werden, genauso wie Muslime nicht mit denen verglichen werden wollen. Die Bibel kannst du dir auch Kriegerisch lesen, und Frauen die selbe Rolle zuteilen, machen wir nicht und darum sollten wir froh sein, aber alle Muslime jetzt als Terorristen zu bezeichnen ist mit das blödeste was man sagen kann.


----------



## Worrel (28. Juli 2016)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> in einem Jahr wird übrigens wieder gewählt...


Ah gut, dann wähl ich diesmal die, die sich für und Spieler und damit einen freien Zugang zu Killerspielen für Erwachsene einsetzt. Das wäre noch mal ... welche Partei?


----------



## bladeofangel (28. Juli 2016)

Das 12 jährige keine Shooter spielen sollten oder psychisch kranke mit depressiven Tendenzen ist den meinsten wohl klar. Die Spiele sind aber auch erst am 18 zu bekommen. Theoretisch! Auf ein Trödelmarkt ist sowas leicht zu beschaffen. Und derartige Killerspiele gibt es gar nicht bei uns zu kaufen. Weil sie verboten sind.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Was gibts bei uns nicht ? Counterstrike ? Oder meinst Du COD ? Gibt es alles. Auch wenn diverse Spiele in Deutschland offiziell nicht erhältlich sind (Wolfenstein Uncut und co) ist der Erwerb im Ausland und Besitz/Nutzung in Deutschland noch lange nicht verboten. Es sei denn diese Spiele gehören zu ganz wenigen die auf einer schwarzen Liste stehen (wenn es um Volksverhetzung u.ä. geht). Aber ein Manhunt und Co. oder auch ein Dead Rising oder Dead Island darf man in Deutschland ungestraft spielen. Auch ohne USK-Freigabe oder -Kontrolle.

Das Problem ist nur die vollkommen fehlende Kontrolle/Übersicht über die Nutzung dieser. Es kann nicht sein, daß 12-14 jährige COD spielen und sich keine Sau dafür interessiert. Bei uns im Mediamarkt erfolgt zumindestens eine Alterskontrolle beim Kauf. Aber wer weiß denn, was nach der Ladenkasse geschieht ? Wenn der 13 jährige seinen 18 jährigen Bruder vorschickt ? Hier sind die Eltern/Erziehungsberechtigten gefragt, die aber in der Frage leider oft versagen. Und das bezieht sich nicht nur auf das Medium Spiele sondern geht auch bei TV-/Filmekonsum und auch Büchern weiter. Ich wüßte z.B. nicht daß Bücher eine (offiziell gekennzeichnete) Altersfreigabe besitzen. Bei einigen würde ich aber ernsthaft über eine solche Einstufung nachdenken.

Und von Irren Volljährigen schützt das ganze letztlich auch nichts. Auch kein Verbot dieser Dinge. Die Besorgung erfolgt dann halt über illegale Kanäle. Und selbst wenn nicht tickt diese Sorte so oder so aus. Die drehen mit oder ohne CS durch.

Das Problem ist daß hier wieder einmal total die Ursachen (bewußt) verwechselt werden. Weil sie die tatsächlichen Ursachen a) nicht angehen können oder wollen und b) weil die Verunglimpfung von Computerspielen in gewissen Kreisen zum guten Ton gehören. Weil es a) bei dem Thema keine Lobbyarbeit dafür gibt und b) es einfach ist diese als Ursache herzunehmen. Weil die Klärung der tatsächlichen Ursachen nicht möglich oder auch nicht gewollt ist.


----------



## stawacz (28. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur die vollkommen fehlende Kontrolle/Übersicht über die Nutzung dieser. Es kann nicht sein, daß 12-14 jährige COD spielen und sich keine Sau dafür interessiert.



viel schlimmer als sogenannte "killerspiele" find ich heutzutage diese ganzen videos ,die auf facebook geteilt werden.wie oft hab ich dort schon videos gemeldet die selbst mich als 37 jährigen tagelang verstört haben.(wie tiere und menschen auf bestialische art gequält werden.angezündet,gegen wände geschmissen und und und)da gab es videos wie kindern die kehlen durchgeschnitten werden ....hab die dinger jedes mal gemeldet.als antwort bekam ich ,das diese videos nicht gegen die richtlinien verstoßen...WTF?


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Diese Videos (teilweise auch Tierquälereien) entweder aus Dokus aus China oder was weiß ich woher oder "Privatvideos" finde ich eine Sauerei. Youtube sperrt lieber Musik wegen der scheiß Gema als sich um diese wirklich essentiellen Baustellen zu kümmern.


----------



## GulliStrulli (28. Juli 2016)

bladeofangel schrieb:


> Das 12 jährige keine Shooter spielen sollten oder psychisch kranke mit depressiven Tendenzen ist den meinsten wohl klar. Die Spiele sind aber auch erst am 18 zu bekommen. Theoretisch! Auf ein Trödelmarkt ist sowas leicht zu beschaffen. Und derartige Killerspiele gibt es gar nicht bei uns zu kaufen. Weil sie verboten sind.



bei jugendlichen kann man nur recht geben, dafür gibt es ja die alters beschränkung bzw einstufung. schlimm finde ich deine aussage zu depressiven und psychisch kranken, sack raus alle rein und drauf. ehrlich ich leide unter depressionen und habe eine persönichkeitstörung und nu(unmengen an verschiedenen arten dieser krankheiten leider), zocke seit ich 12 jahre alt bin. angefangen mit doom und wolfenstein am rechner meines bruders anfang, mitte der 90er. exzessiv half-life 1 lan-partys bestritten usw...bin jetzt mitte 30 und habe in bezug auf jemanden umbringen zu wollen, oder amok zu laufen nichts verspürt. ausser phasen weise mich alleine auf zugeben (das ist aber was anderes)   ...die ganze angelegenheit ist zu kompliziert, als ob sich ein politiker dieser annehmen könnte, die gesellschaft und das soziale, moral kompass alles ist total daneben irgendwie. simple sachen wie das was medial gerade gemacht wird, lässt sich einfach verteufeln und wähler fangen.

würde sogar soweit gehen, wenn ich nicht diese ablenkung in den digitalen welten gehabt hätte, wäre ich wahrscheinlich an meinen selbstzerstörenden gedanken, bzw den aussagen meiner näheren umgebung schon längst verendet, allein! 

...und interesse an shootern ist auch schon lange weg, nach wow, eve online kamen einige simulationen wie spintires und jetzt rocksmith, ebass lernen und in einer band spielen


----------



## stawacz (28. Juli 2016)

GulliStrulli schrieb:


> bei jugendlichen kann man nur recht geben, dafür gibt es ja die alters beschränkung bzw einstufung. schlimm finde ich deine aussage zu depressiven und psychisch kranken, sack raus alle rein und drauf. ehrlich ich leide unter depressionen und habe eine persönichkeitstörung und nu(unmengen an verschiedenen arten dieser krankheiten leider), zocke seit ich 12 jahre alt bin. angefangen mit doom und wolfenstein am rechner meines bruders anfang, mitte der 90er. exzessiv half-life 1 lan-partys bestritten usw...bin jetzt mitte 30 und habe in bezug auf jemanden umbringen zu wollen, oder amok zu laufen nichts verspürt. ausser phasen weise mich alleine auf zugeben (das ist aber was anderes)   ...die ganze angelegenheit ist zu kompliziert, als ob sich ein politiker dieser annehmen könnte, die gesellschaft und das soziale, moral kompass alles ist total daneben irgendwie. simple sachen wie das was medial gerade gemacht wird, lässt sich einfach verteufeln und wähler fangen.
> 
> würde sogar soweit gehen, wenn ich nicht diese ablenkung in den digitalen welten gehabt hätte, wäre ich wahrscheinlich an meinen selbstzerstörenden gedanken, bzw den aussagen meiner näheren umgebung schon längst verendet, allein!



bin mir grad nich sicher,aber is nich in der aktuellen GS ein bericht über depressionen und spiele?weiss ich jetzt nich genau..hab auf jedenfall letztens n bericht gesehen in dem gesagt wurde,welchen positiven effekt zocken auf depressive haben kann.da war sogar einer zu gast,der der meinung war,das er ohne seine onlinezockerei nich mehr am leben wäre.war echt interessant.hatte aber wohl weniger mit "killerspielen"  zu tun


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Die Alterseinstufung ist momentan echt nur Makulatur. Die Jugendlichen kommen problemlos an für sie nicht geeignete Spiele. Ich als Volljähriger komme aber bei Uplay erst ab 23.00 Uhr zum kaufen weil man bei Ubisoft unfähig ist, eine funktionierende Alterskontrolle einzubauen.

Und wenn man es geschafft haben sollte, Egoshooter zu verbieten was kommt dann als nächstes (sofern die nachfolgenden nicht automatisch mit in diesen Topf geworfen werden) ? Spiele wie AC? danach Dishonored, Deus Ex ?, Tomb Raider ?, Strategiespiele wie Company of Heroes ?.

Am Ende gibts dann wohl nur noch Teletubby-Spiele und Ich und mein Pferdehof ?


----------



## stawacz (28. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Alterseinstufung ist momentan echt nur Makulatur. Die Jugendlichen kommen problemlos an für sie nicht geeignete Spiele. Ich als Volljähriger komme aber bei Uplay erst ab 23.00 Uhr zum kaufen weil man bei Ubisoft unfähig ist, eine funktionierende Alterskontrolle einzubauen.



das is heute eh noch einfacher an solche sachen ranzukommen.hat steam überhaupt ne alterskontrolle?keine ahnung,,auf jedenfall seh ich auch in verschiedenen gruppen auf FB,das die accounts da hin und her vertickt werden wie warme semmeln.ungeachtet dessen,ob der käufer gerade mal zwölf is .da muss steam auf jedenfall nachlegen.meinetwegen bei jedem login auf nem neuen rechner erstmal ne alterverifizierung via perso oder so.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Steam hat afaik 0 Alterskontrolle. Wüßte echt nicht wo. Und Ubisoft macht es über die Schwachsinns-Regelung, daß man dort USK16-Ware nicht vor 22 Uhr und USK18-Ware nicht vor 23 Uhr bestellen kann. Vollkommen idiotisch. Statt eine geprüfte Altersverifikation einzubauen.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Steam hat afaik 0 Alterskontrolle. Wüßte echt nicht wo. Und Ubisoft macht es über die Schwachsinns-Regelung, daß man dort USK16-Ware nicht vor 22 Uhr und USK18-Ware nicht vor 23 Uhr bestellen kann. Vollkommen idiotisch. Statt eine geprüfte Altersverifikation einzubauen.


das ist keine schwachsinnsregelung, zumindest keine die sich ubi ausgedacht hat, sondern so vorgeschrieben. hatten wir doch schon mal durchgekaut.


----------



## stawacz (28. Juli 2016)

alterskontrolle hin oder her.ich hab warscheinlich auch schon shooter gezockt weit bevor ich 18 wurde.und noch weit krassere horrorfilme.der punkt is.ich denke ein gesunder mensch mit normalem verstand,kann das unterscheiden.ich kann nich sagen das ich in irgendeiner weise durchs shooter zocken aggressiver geworden bin.oder das ich jetzt wo ich seit jahren fast gar keiner shooter mehr spiele auf einmal das verlangen habe draußen rumzurennen und durchzudrehen.ich denke,das liegt immer an der person selbst.der wäre auch ohne shooter durchgedreht.und die warscheinlichkeit bei nem jugendlichen heutztage shooterspiele auf der platte zu finden is ja wohl auch extrem hoch.mein steamaccount zählt um die hundert spiele.da sind auch ein paar shooter dabei(die ich seit jahren nich angefasst hab).wenn ich jetzt durchdreh und die meinen rechner filzen.sind dann auch die killerspiele schuld?warscheinlich^^


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist keine schwachsinnsregelung, zumindest keine die sich ubi ausgedacht hat, sondern so vorgeschrieben. hatten wir doch schon mal durchgekaut.



Es *ist eine Schwachsinnsregelung*. Weil diese keinerlei Einfluß auf den Kauf solcher Waren durch minderjährige hat. Wenn ein 13 jähriger solche Waren kaufen will geht der auch 0.00 Uhr an den PC ran.

Daß diese Regelung nicht von Ubisoft selbst kommt spielt dabei absolut keine Rolle, weil es andere, regulär verwendbare Methoden gibt, um nicht so eine blödsinnige Regelung anzuwenden die irgendein Politiker mit einem Gehirnfurz erdacht hat. Vor allen Dingen sind diese anderen Methoden auch akzeptiert und sicher. Ubisoft könnte das Problem z.B. ganz simpel mit einer verifizierten Alterskontrolle lösen. Aber das kostet ja wieder Geld. Wo wir wieder beim Thema Bullshitregelung der Gesetzgebung sind. Oder mit einer Ausweiskontrolle (Eingabe des Personalausweiscodes). Tadaa, Problem gelöst.

Andere Firmen haben auch haufenweise USK/FSK 16/18-Waren im Angebot und 0 Probleme bei einem Verkauf. Und bei denen klappt es auch problem- und diskussionslos 24/7.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Andere Firmen haben auch USK/FSK 16/18-Waren. Und bei denen klappt es auch problem- und diskussionslos 24/7.



...weil sie sich nicht an die herrschende regelung halten.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Falsch, weil diese Altersverifikationen anbieten. Das ist eine gesetzlich angebotene Alternative. Ich rede nicht von Steam oder Kinguin und Co. Bei Amazon läuft auf dem Postweg ja auch die Alterskontrolle durch den Postmann. Die ist dabei auch nicht gemeint.

Es gibt z.B. Portale mit der Altersverifikation über den Ausweis. Man gibt bei der Bestellung seinen Ausweiscode ein und weist damit sein Alter nach. Es gibt auch Portale wie Ü18 und Co., die jeder Händler zur gesetzlichen Altersbestimmung verwenden kann. Dort muß man sich via Postident verifizieren und bekommt dann einen Zugang und kann mit kooperierenden Shops und Foren Waren Ü18 einkaufen oder diese gesperrten Forenbereiche (für Uncut-Filme etc.) betreten.

Aber die Regelung mit dem Kauf von digitalen Waren ab xx Uhr ist und bleibt kompletter Bullshit und kann nur von einem erfunden worden sein, der nicht von 12 bis Mittag denken kann.

Und wenn es so ein Problem mit der Altersfreigabe gäbe hätten z.B. EA, Steam und Co. durch den Gesetzgeber schon längst Probleme bekommen. Es geschieht aber genau - nichts. Oder auch andere Händler wo man Waren digital und nicht über dem Postweg erhält.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Falsch, weil diese Altersverifikationen anbieten. Das ist eine gesetzlich angebotene Alternative.



steam bietet eine altersverfikation an? wäre mir neu.
und dir ganz offensichtlich auch, wie du selbst drei beiträge vorher schreibst ("Steam hat afaik 0 Alterskontrolle"). 
bei origin weiß ichs ehrlich gesagt nicht.
aber ich schätze schon, alleine weil ea in deutschland eine niederlassung hat.

dass es in anderen branchen (porno) anbieter gibt, die das anders handlen, sei unbestritten. aber von was reden wir hier?


----------



## GulliStrulli (28. Juli 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> das is heute eh noch einfacher an solche sachen ranzukommen.hat steam überhaupt ne alterskontrolle?keine ahnung,,auf jedenfall seh ich auch in verschiedenen gruppen auf FB,das die accounts da hin und her vertickt werden wie warme semmeln.ungeachtet dessen,ob der käufer gerade mal zwölf is .da muss steam auf jedenfall nachlegen.meinetwegen bei jedem login auf nem neuen rechner erstmal ne alterverifizierung via perso oder so.



...aufsichtspflicht der eltern nicht vergessen, da sollte auch noch was gedreht werden...frage mich immer wieder, was diese (eltern) überhaupt tun...ja durch mein kind weiß ich man kann die augen nicht überall haben. wenn sie aber gewisses alter erreicht hat wo es damit losgehen sollte, werde ich verdammt nochmal meinen hintern bewegen müssen und gucken, interesse zeigen. so merkt man auch bestimmt ob was mit dem eigenen kind nicht stimmt. als wenn man es einfach als selbstläufer gehen lässt. denke nähmlich auch es liegt an der persönlichkeit selber und viele andere komplizierte vorgänge, umfeld, erziehung usw.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> steam bietet eine altersverfikation an? wäre mir neu.
> und dir ganz offensichtlich auch, wie du selbst drei beiträge vorher schreibst ("Steam hat afaik 0 Alterskontrolle").
> bei origin weiß ichs ehrlich gesagt nicht.
> aber ich schätze schon, alleine weil ea in deutschland eine niederlassung hat.
> ...



Lesen ist nicht gerade Deine Stärke oder ? Wo schreibe ich bitte schön explizit daß Steam das anbietet ? Da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt!!! Ich schreibe explizt auch noch deutlich Zitat: 

"Ich rede jetzt *nicht* von Steam, Kinguin und Co." 

Ich schreibe nur, das diverse Händler/Foren im Internet das anbieten und daß Ubisoft das problemlos auch könnte, wenn sie wöllten. Es würde schon ein schlichter Abgleich der Ausweisnummer langen. 

Von Steam ist bezüglich Verwendung einer Altersverifikation keine Rede. Im Gegenteil. Nur davon, daß Firmen wie EA, *Steam* und andere trotz fehlendem Einsatz jeglicher solcher Methoden zur Altersverifikation bislang 0 Probleme haben. Ergo wird die Sache heißer beredet als gegessen.

Und diese Portale für Altersverifikationen gelten nicht nur für diverse XXX Seiten. Daher sind diese Dir offensichtlich nur bekannt. Ich habe so einen Zugang auch in einem Filmforum für Uncut-Titel z.B. Oder bei diversen Händlern von Uncutfilme.

Und keiner würde Ubisoft belangen können, wenn sie ihr System auf so etwas umstellen und dafür diese Ware 24/7 anbieten. Das wäre dann eine WIN-WIN-Situation.


----------



## GulliStrulli (28. Juli 2016)

...und firmen kann ich verstehen, warum sollte die es interessieren altersverifikationen zu machen...den eigentlich gibt es nur einen (eltern) die verantwortlich sind was kinder jugendliche sehen, konsumieren sollten...und die kommen heute im großteil dem nicht nach. wie gesagt, spätestens wenn interesse am eigenen kind da wäre, würden auch andere dinge diesen hoffentlich auffalen (störungen im verhalten)...diese ganze debatte ist eigentlich nur sinnlos im bezug spiele dafür verantwortlich zu machen.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Lesen ist nicht gerade Deine Stärke oder ?



doch, eigentlich schon. 



> Von Steam ist diesbezüglich keine Rede.



genau, weil steam bei der digitalen distribution von spielen ja nur eine eher kleine rolle spielt. kann man ja mal ignorieren. hörst du dir eigentlich selbst zu? 



> Nur davon, daß Firmen wie EA, *Steam* und andere trotz fehlendem Einsatz jeglicher solcher Methoden zur Altersverifikation bislang 0 Probleme haben. Ergo wird die Sache heißer beredet als gegessen.



bist du sicher, dass es bei origin nicht genauso ist?


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Bist Du heute begriffsstutzig oder tust Du nur so ??

Wenn ich von *EA* in der Hauptsache rede könnte wohl welcher Client gemeint sein ??? Blizzard.net oder GOG sicher wohl nicht. Wohl eher Origin. *kopfschüttel* Die wenigen über Uplay kooperativ angebotenen EA-Titel lassen wir mal außen vor.

Und wenn ich explizit schreibe, daß ich wenn ich von Altersverifikation schreibe Steam hierbei nicht einbeziehe (weil diese defacto keine haben) ist der Marktanteil von Steam dabei erst einmal vollkommen Bockwurst. Was soll dieser blödsinnige Einwurf ?

Darum geht es bei dem Thema erst einmal nicht. Es geht bei dem Thema schlichtweg darum, daß Ubisoft (Uplay) problemlos auf eine der Altersverifikationen setzen könnte. Und das Steam und Origin trotz fehlender Altersverifikationen auch bislang 0 Probleme mit dem deutschen Gesetzgeber haben. Wie übrigens auch eine ganze Reihe von (auch in Deutschland ansässigen) Keyshops. Wie Gamesrocket.de und Co.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juli 2016)

Hmm, kann es sein, dass UBI als französisches, also europäisches Unternehmen da schärfere Auflagen beachten muss, als Steam/Valve, welche afaik eben in den USA sitzen?


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

GulliStrulli schrieb:


> ...und firmen kann ich verstehen, warum sollte die es interessieren altersverifikationen zu machen...den eigentlich gibt es nur einen (eltern) die verantwortlich sind was kinder jugendliche sehen, konsumieren sollten...und die kommen heute im großteil dem nicht nach. wie gesagt, spätestens wenn interesse am eigenen kind da wäre, würden auch andere dinge diesen hoffentlich auffalen (störungen im verhalten)...diese ganze debatte ist eigentlich nur sinnlos im bezug spiele dafür verantwortlich zu machen.



Mehr Umsätze ? Was glaubst Du wieviele Leute nicht kaufen weil sie keinen Bock haben erst 23 Uhr das Spiel kaufen zu können ?


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hmm, kann es sein, dass UBI als französisches, also europäisches Unternehmen da schärfere Auflagen beachten muss, als Steam/Valve, welche afaik eben in den USA sitzen?



Erstens hat Steam auch in Luxemburg einen europäischen Sitz und zweitens betrifft das ganze auch deutsche Keyshops die feucht und fröhlich auf so etwas verzichten. Z.B. Gamesrocket.de mit deutscher Firmenanschrift u.a.

Und wie gesagt würde Uplay einen simplen Ausweisabgleich einbauen oder ein anderes Altersverifikationsportal anbieten, wäre das Problem gelöst und ein regulärer Kauf rund um die Uhr kein Problem. 

Die aktuelle Situation ist hingegen kompletter Blödsinn und auf aktuellem Stand komplett kundenunfreundlich gelöst. Abgesehen mal von der kompletten Unwirksamkeit dieser Regelung, was das ganze dann zu einem Hornberger Schießen degradiert.

Von mir aus sollen sie Fingerprint oder Iriskontrolle einführen und gut ist es.


----------



## GulliStrulli (28. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mehr Umsätze ? Was glaubst Du wieviele Leute nicht kaufen weil sie keinen Bock haben erst 23 Uhr das Spiel kaufen zu können ?



...deswegen steht da "kann ich firmen verstehen", man muss doch nicht noch erklären wenns um geld geht...weiß jetzt nicht was du ansonsten meinst^^


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Naja ich habe das auf die Auslegung durch Ubisoft bezogen.


----------



## ZanthraX (28. Juli 2016)

Wenn in den EGO-Shooter nicht immer soviele Cheater wären, gäbe es dort deutlich weniger Frust und die Spiele würden auch mal wieder Spaß bereiten. Da aber in Spielen wie CS-GO fast jeder 2te Spieler cheatet ist da auch nix mehr zu machen.


----------



## GulliStrulli (28. Juli 2016)

alles gut


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn ich von *EA* in der Hauptsache rede könnte wohl welcher Client gemeint sein ??? .



ok, zahlreichen kommentaren nach zu urteilen, scheint es also bei origin genauso zu sein.
danke für nichts - mal wieder. 

nagel also diejenigen ans kreuz, die sich nicht an die regeln halten und nicht die, die es tun! 

over and out. 
du bist wirklich schwierig manchmal.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Abgesehen mal von der kompletten Unwirksamkeit dieser Regelung, was das ganze dann zu einem Hornberger Schießen degradiert.
> 
> Von mir aus sollen sie Fingerprint oder Iriskontrolle einführen und gut ist es.



 

LOL


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hmm, kann es sein, dass UBI als französisches, also europäisches Unternehmen da schärfere Auflagen beachten muss, als Steam/Valve, welche afaik eben in den USA sitzen?



valve müsste die genauso beachten. 
nur interessiert es valve aus dem von dir genannten grund ganz offensichtlich einfach nicht.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> valve müsste die genauso beachten.
> nur interessiert es valve aus dem von dir genannten grund ganz offensichtlich einfach nicht.



Genau *das* wollte ich damit implizieren. Gesetze sind ein stumpfes Schwert, wenn es keinerlei Möglichkeit zur Sanktion gibt.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Nochmal Du hast es offensichtlich immer noch nicht begriffen. Ubisoft kann auf andere kundenfreundliche Methoden ausweichen. Machen sie aber nicht. Und daß die Altersverifikation offensichtlich keinen Schwanz interessiert (ansonsten hätten deutsche Keyshops schon längst ein Problem bekommen) wird die Sache heißer gekocht als gegessen.

Und vor allen Dingen wenn Ubisoft unbedingt eine Altersverifikation machen will, suchen sie sich ausgerechnet die kundenunfreundlichste Methode überhaupt heraus. Auch eine Lösung Kunden zu vergraulen.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nochmal Du hast es offensichtlich immer noch nicht begriffen.



hast du es mit mir?
uplay erfüllt die gesetzlichen mindestanforderungen. das einfachste mittel.
das warum ist eine völlig andere frage, die wir uns aber nicht zu stellen brauchen, weil es auf der hand liegt.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Ich würde mal fast behaupten, daß die Einbindung eines Ausweisabgleichs oder ein Agreement mit Firmen wie Ü18 nicht wirklich mehr Aufwand/Logistik erfordern würde als eine Timerprogrammierung im Shop die spezielle Waren von einem Verkauf von xx bis yy Uhr sperrt. Es wäre halt nur erheblich kundenfreundlicher und würde sogar (oh Schreck laß nach) mehr Umsatz bringen.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich würde mal fast behaupten, daß die Einbindung eines Ausweisabgleichs



dummerweise genügt das aber offenbar nicht den vorgaben.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

*Killerspiel-Debatte: &quot;Ego-Shooter müssen hinterfragt werden&quot;*

Doch. Es genügt ein verifizierter Altersnachweis. Der ist über Ü18 gegeben. Und ich würde mal behaupten, daß ein Ausweisabgleich auch langt. Nix anderes macht der Postmann beim Amazonpaket.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> I Es wäre halt nur kundenfreundlicher und würde sogar (oh Schreck laß nach) mehr Umsatz bringen.



...da bringst Du mich gerade auf einen Gedanken:

Ein Bekannter meiner Eltern hatte früher einmal ein kleines Geschäft, dessen einziger Sinn und Zweck darin bestand, als Steuersparmodell zu dienen.

Das äusserte sich dann auch in teilweise unmöglichen und (für potentielle Kunden) extrem unpraktischen Öffnungszeiten.


----------



## stawacz (28. Juli 2016)

wie schon gesagt,ne altersverifizierung bei jedem clientstart auf nem neuen rechner wär doch gut.
ohne scheiß,wenn ich am tag nur 20 posts(pro gruppe) sehe in denen irgend ein halbwüchsiger versucht seinen account mit CoD oder was auch immer zu tauschen oder zu verkaufen,dann is es noch wenig.das is deren gebrauchtmarkt.die verkloppen halt gleich den ganzen account mit ein zwei spielen drauf.
(würd ich warscheinlich genau so machen.wer kennt das nich. in dem alter hat man kaum kohle.und auf normalem weg kann man die alten spiele nich mehr loswerden).auf jedenfall kommt so sehr viel an jüngere in umlauf.das muss nich immer der große bruder sein.sowas geht heute viel leichter.

und ich denke wenn die sich jedes mal mit ner ausweisnummer verifizieren müssten,wirds vür einige schon schwerer.wäre zumindest n anfang


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Doch. Es genügt ein verifizierter Altersnachweis.



nein, nicht online.
besser gesagt: die verifizierung (personenabgleich) ist online nicht möglich.


----------



## Orzhov (28. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Genau *das* wollte ich damit implizieren. Gesetze sind ein stumpfes Schwert, wenn es keinerlei Möglichkeit zur Sanktion gibt.



Ist das wirklich ein Szenario das durch mehr Gesetze besser wird?


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juli 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich ein Szenario das durch mehr Gesetze besser wird?



Oh, Du missverstehst mich hier aber völlig. 
Als "Liberaler" bin ich ja grundsätzlich tendenziell für WENIGER Gesetze und auch meine Aussage lässt sich eigentlich eher gegenteilig interpretieren. 

Nein, ich meine damit, dass bestehende Gesetze wenig nützen, wenn man sie nicht durchsetzen kann.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...da bringst Du mich gerade auf einen Gedanken:
> 
> Ein Bekannter meiner Eltern hatte früher einmal ein kleines Geschäft, dessen einziger Sinn und Zweck darin bestand, als Steuersparmodell zu dienen.
> 
> Das äusserte sich dann auch in teilweise unmöglichen und (für potentielle Kunden) extrem unpraktischen Öffnungszeiten.



Laß mich raten so 5.00 Uhr bis 9.00 Uhr und 01.00 Uhr bis 06.00 Uhr ?


----------



## Worrel (28. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein, nicht online.
> besser gesagt: die veifizierung (personenabgleich) ist online nicht möglich.


Quasi- online Altersverifikation: Einloggen per Fingerabdruck und vorher einmalige Überprüfung und Verknüpfung des Account mit Altersnachweis.


----------



## SpieleKing (28. Juli 2016)

Er ist auch bestimmt mit einem Auto gefahren, also gleich mal die Autoindustrie ins Visier nehmen (besonders VW!!!).  Ach und nicht zu vergessen, es ist in einem MCs passiert, 100 pro stecken die da mit drinnen oder deren Essen ist Schuld, gleich ins Visier nehmen. Mh mal überlegen, ach ja einfach alles ins Visier nehmen was er gerne in seinem Leben gemacht hat oder er jemals benutzt hat!!! Lächerlich, dabei gibt es genug seriöse Studien, die diese haltlosen Hinterweltler gelaber wiederlegen und sogar zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass Videospiele Gewalt verhindern!!!!


----------



## hdfgtfothx (28. Juli 2016)

"Mein Eindruck war, der hat sich wie in einem Computerspiel bewegt",  das ist ja wohl mal das lächerlichste was ich jemals gelesen habe, also wer diesen artikel für voll nimmt, gehört genauso in die irrenanstalt wie der "kriminaldirektor" lmao,  hermann furz, lass dich untersuchen


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Quasi- online Altersverifikation: Einloggen per Fingerabdruck und vorher einmalige Überprüfung und Verknüpfung des Account mit Altersnachweis.



das wäre denkbar, oder auch per webcam.
aber vermutlich viel zu aufwendig.

michaelg hat sich aber ohnehin wieder heimlich, still und leise aus der "diskussion" zurückgezogen - wie üblich.


----------



## PsyMagician (28. Juli 2016)

Und wieder einmal versuchen unsere völlig inkompetenten Politiker ihre Unfähigkeit mit sinnlosen Debatten zu kaschieren. DAS macht mich Agressiv.
Wenn es danach geht, ob etwas Gewalt fördert, dann fordere ich ein sofortiges Verbot von Fussballspielen. ^^
Einfach nur noch lächerlich was diese Holzköpfe da von sich geben.


----------



## D-Wave (28. Juli 2016)

Amosh schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer noch, warum es so besonders ist, gewalthaltige Videospiele auf dem PC einer Person zu finden, die einen Amoklauf begangen hat. Solche Software ist auf Millionen PCs in Deutschland installiert - daran festzumachen, dass jemand Amok läuft, halte ich allein deswegen für absolut schwachsinnig. Vielleicht gibt es einen Zusammenhang, aber im Artikel steht ja schon, dass die Forscher sich da immer noch streiten.
> 
> Ich habe bereits mit 10 Jahren Command & Conquer und KKnD 2 gespielt, habe aber nicht den Eindruck, es hätte mir geschadet. Immerhin habe ich nicht das Bedürfnis, Leute umzubringen, was ja schonmal ein Anfang ist...



Das ganze ist doch eh nur Ablenkungsmanöver, um die Bevölkerung ruhig zu stellen, das nicht doch mehr Terroristen ins Land gewandert sind als erhofft. Aber wem erzähl ich das, schaltet doch mal selber euer Hirn ein und verbratet es nicht in der Glotze. Ich muss hier nur eine frage stellen: Wie viele Täter waren es in München ? Laut Augenzeugen 3. Laut Medien 1ner, stinkt der Braten nicht schon so gewaltig zum Himmel oder schmeckt man das nicht mehr? Ich Persönlich schalte seit Monaten schon kein TV mehr ein weil das Thema nur noch ankotzt. Wenn vor dir ein Osterhase steht und er sagt: Spring vom Hausdach und ich geb dir 1 Millionen Euro! Kann ich nur daraus schließen du würdest das machen.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das wäre denkbar, oder auch per webcam.
> aber vermutlich viel zu aufwendig.
> 
> michaelg hat sich aber ohnehin wieder heimlich, still und leise aus der "diskussion" zurückgezogen - wie üblich.



Du hast Recht und ich hab meine Ruhe. Zufrieden ? Dann machen es zig deutsche Händler und deutsche FSK18-Portale/-Foren im Internet falsch. Und das seit Jahrzehnten. Aber Herr Bonkic hat die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen und weiß natürlich alles besser.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Du hast Recht und ich hab meine Ruhe. Zufrieden ? Dann machen es zig deutsche Händler und deutsche FSK18-Portale/-Foren im Internet falsch. Und das seit Jahrzehnten. Aber Herr Bonkic hat die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen und weiß natürlich alles besser.



kein grund, die beleidigte leberwurst zu spielen. 
mir geht es nicht darum recht zu haben. oder meinst du ich denk mir das aus?

hier lies es nach, vielleicht glaubst du dem bgh eher als mir.
es geht zwar um pornos, bei usk-18-inhalten dürfte und sollte aber dasselbe gelten:



> "[34] Entsprechend wirksame Vorkehrungen sind auch von den Anbietern pornographischer Inhalte im Internet zu fordern (ebenso KG NStZ-RR 2004, 249,  250 und die überwiegende Meinung in der jugendschutzrechtlichen  Literatur: vgl. Scholz/Liesching aaO § 4 JMStV Rdn. 36 ff.;  Nikles/Roll/Spürck/Umbach aaO § 4 JMStV Rdn. 34 ff.; Ukrow aaO Rdn. 426  ff.). Die Verlässlichkeit eines Altersverifikationssystems setzt danach  voraus, dass es einfache, naheliegende und offensichtliche  Umgehungsmöglichkeiten ausschließt (vgl. Döring/Günter, MMR 2004, 231,  234; Erdemir, MMR 2004, 409,  412). So hat es der Bundesgerichtshof beispielsweise für unzureichend  gehalten, wenn Jugendliche trotz eines Verbotsschildes ungehindert in  eine Videothek eintreten können, weil eine Alterskontrolle erst an der  Kasse stattfindet (BGH, Urt. v. 7. 7. 1987 – 1 StR 247/87, NJW 1988, 272). Insbesondere sind die aufgrund der Anonymität des Mediums dem Internet immanenten Missbrauchsgefahren zu berücksichtigen.



BGH, Urteil vom 18. 10. 2007 – I ZR 102/05


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Und wo steht da daß die über18-Verifikation keine wirksame Methode ist ? Nirgendwo. Und wo wir bei "wirksam" sind. Die Methode von Ubisoft ist so wirksam wie ein Bier gegen Schwangerschaft.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und wo steht da daß die über18-Verifikation keine wirksame Methode ist ? Nirgendwo.


 
willst du mich eigentlich verarschen? 
lies dir das urteil durch!

da ich heute aber (wie immer) meinen freundlichen tag habe, gibts hier noch ein tl;dr (in dem fall wohl eher zf;zl): 



> Der Bundesgerichtshof hatte einen Fall zu entscheiden, der einen  Website-Anbieter betraf, der Anbieter eines Systems zur Feststellung des  Alters von Nutzern war und zudem auf pornografische Inhalte anderer  Webseiten verlinkte, die sein System einsetzten. Dieses stützte sich in  der einfachen Form auf die Eingabe einer Personalausweisnummer und der  Postleitzahl des Ausstellungsortes, in der Variante zusätzlich auf den  Namen, die Adresse und alternativ die Kreditkartennummer bzw. die  Bankverbindung des Nutzers. Ein Wettbewerber des Anbieters strebte eine  Unterlassung des Einsatzes dieses Systems an, da damit der Zugang  Minderjähriger zu pornografischen Inhalten i.S.d. § 4 Abs. 2 JMStV, §  184 StGB nicht wirksam verhindert werde. Der BGH gab dem Antrag statt,  da es aus seiner Sicht an einer „effektiven Barriere“ fehlte. Der Grad  an Zuverlässigkeit, der vom JMStV gefordert werde, verlange einerseits  die Verschlüsselung des Angebots, andererseits, dass eine persönliche  Alterskontrolle (etwa im Wege des Post-Ident-Verfahrens) zum Zwecke der  Identifizierung des Nutzers und zusätzlich eine Authentifizierung beim  einzelnen Nutzungsvorgang erfolge. Erwachsene hätten die mit der  Alterskontrolle verbundenen Hemmnisse für ihre Wahrnehmung des  Informationsfreiheitsrechts hinzunehmen.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Sorry. Hab es gerade bei einem Klick auf einen Unterlink gefunden. Daß unsere Richter und Gesetzgebung so weltfremd ist ist unfassbar. Ein Verkauf nach 23 Uhr ist ausreichend aber ein Altersverifikationssystem wie Ü18 nicht ? Meine Fresse. Das kommt davon wenn Gesetze von grenzdebilen Alten gemacht werden die keinerlei Ahnung von neuen Medien haben. Kein Wunder wenn unsere Politiker das Internet nach über 20 Jahren noch immer als Neuland sehen.

Die sollen von mir aus Retinascan oder Fingerabdruck einführen und gut ist es. Aber einem nicht auf den Sack gehen als wenn man 13 wäre. Das ist ja langsam nicht mehr feierlich.


----------



## man1ac (28. Juli 2016)

Gibt son schönes Bild im Netz; finde denn Link leider nicht mehr

BF4  =  Ab 18 Jahre
BW  =  Ab 17 Jahre
WTF?!

Mann muss sich halt die Bilder von BF4 und BW Soldaten  im Kampfgefecht vorstellen!


----------



## batesvsronin (28. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ah gut, dann wähl ich diesmal die, die sich für  und Spieler und damit einen freien Zugang zu Killerspielen für  Erwachsene einsetzt. Das wäre noch mal ... welche Partei?



Zumindest eine Partei die "neue Medien"-kompetent ist, nicht erzkonservativ und alles was sie nicht versteht verteufelt... vll könnte man "Die Partei" fragen ob sie es in ihr Programm aufnehmen...


----------



## Amosh (28. Juli 2016)

alu355 schrieb:


> Du bist eindeutig noch nicht getriggert worden.
> Sobald du in die Situation kommst eine Masse an Menschen zu befehlen, wirst du ein einziges Massaker anrichten.


Falsch, denn ich habe doch gerade meinen Drang zum Töten endeckt: Insekten, die mir tierisch auf die Nüsse gehen, indem sie andauernd vor meinem Gesicht rumflattern.  Damit gehts dann wohl bergab mit mir...



D-Wave schrieb:


> Das ganze ist doch eh nur Ablenkungsmanöver, um die Bevölkerung ruhig zu stellen, das nicht doch mehr Terroristen ins Land gewandert sind als erhofft.


Man braucht eben einen Sündenbock. Und Videospiele eignen sich nach wie vor dafür. Man sieht ja, wie die Leute wie von einer Tarantel gestochen direkt wieder auf 180 sind und ihr Hobby vehement verteidigen.



D-Wave schrieb:


> Aber wem erzähl ich das, schaltet doch mal selber euer Hirn ein und verbratet es nicht in der Glotze. Ich muss hier nur eine frage stellen: Wie viele Täter waren es in München ? Laut Augenzeugen 3. Laut Medien 1ner, stinkt der Braten nicht schon so gewaltig zum Himmel oder schmeckt man das nicht mehr?


Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt keine Diskrepanz. Das war immerhin eine sehr chaotische Situation, wo man als normaler Bürger sehr schnell die Übersicht verliert. Und dann verlernt man es durchaus auch mal, vernünftig zu zählen. In dem Moment hat man Angst um sein Leben als Augenzeuge - und beschäftigt sich nicht damit, die Situation vernünftig zu analysieren.



D-Wave schrieb:


> Wenn vor dir ein Osterhase steht und er sagt: Spring vom Hausdach und ich geb dir 1 Millionen Euro! Kann ich nur daraus schließen du würdest das machen.


Frage ist, wie hoch es ist...

Schön fänd ich es aber, wenn du von der persönlichen auf die sachliche Schiene zurückkehren würdest.


----------



## Maiernator (29. Juli 2016)

Killerspiele sind genauso doof wie Rock and Roll!
Und am schlimmsten ist dieser Marylin Manson, schaut doch mal wie der rumläuft, der hat sicher auch Aids!


----------



## Buttonsmasher (29. Juli 2016)

Ich hinter frage die Politik in Deutschland auch schon lange . Mir kommt es so vor das die Meisten gar nicht vor haben die Probleme die wir haben in unserem System zu ändern oder zu verbessern . Da gibt es sicherlich genug Politiker die Geld bekommen obwohl die belanglosen scheiß schaffen der nur noch mehr Probleme verursacht . Dafür dann auch noch bezahlt werden . Also wenn das nicht Frag würdig ist dann sicherlich warum Deutschland 1 Welt Land immer noch so schlechtes Internet ausbau hat . Da sind England und Japan schon viel weiter . Da hat fast jeder Mensch gutes Internet .


----------



## Ajkula (2. August 2016)

LosHombre schrieb:


> Die Religion bringt das nicht hervor ......nur weil ein paar Idioten sie nutzen heisst es nicht das es die Religion ist ........ sonst wären alle Christen Kinderschänder, wenn du alle über einen Kamm scherst solltest du das auch beachten. Ich zu meinen Teil will nicht mit Notgeilen Pfarrer verglichen werden, genauso wie Muslime nicht mit denen verglichen werden wollen. Die Bibel kannst du dir auch Kriegerisch lesen, und Frauen die selbe Rolle zuteilen, machen wir nicht und darum sollten wir froh sein, aber alle Muslime jetzt als Terorristen zu bezeichnen ist mit das blödeste was man sagen kann.



Der Islam ging nicht durch die Aufklärung, wurde nie reformiert, modernisiert, er steckt noch im 7 jh. er ist so aufgabeut dass sich eine Veränderung verbietet, besonders im Bereich Umgang mit Ungläubigen, Frauen, Homosexuellen, Apostaten usw. Der Islam will herrschen, dafür ist ihm jedes Mittel recht.
Und es sind nicht nur ein paar Idioten, das Weltbild der großen Mehrheit der Muslime ist erschreckend:

https://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/7861/british-muslims-survey
The World’s Muslims: Religion, Politics and Society | Pew Research Center

Beim globalen Vergleich sollte nicht vergessen werden dass selbst wenige % mehrere Millionen Menschen sind, aber es bleibt ja nicht bei wenigen % wie aus den Zahlen zu ersehen ist.

Zu den Kinderschändenden Pfaffen: Ich bin zwar Atheist und sehe nichts sinnvolles in Religion man muß aber in der Lage sein zu erkennen dass wenn ein Pfarrer ein Kind vergewaltigt, dies nicht durch die Bibel etwa gebiligt wird, wenn aber ein Moslem eine minderjährige Braut nimmt darf er diese "rechtmäßig" vergewaltigen.
Mohammed tat dies mit seiner Frau Aishe welche er mit sechs Jahren ehelichte und mit neun vergewaltigte. Mohammed ist das perfekte Vorbild deshalb gilt alles was er tat als vorbildlich und so wird das auch heute noch gehandhabt.

Der Islam ist brandgefährlich, eine Zwangsaufklärung wäre ideal um ihn zu einer erträglichen Religion zu wandeln, das hat Attatürk versucht, aber nach über 70 Jahren kommt der gefährliche religiöse Giftmüll wieder an die Oberfläche, weshalb ich für ein Verbot bin, denn im Gegensatz zum Christentum ist der Islam nicht wandelbar.


----------



## LosHombre (6. August 2016)

Religion ist immer gefährlich egal welche ........... aber alle Muslime jetzt Terroristen zu nennen ist Schwachsinn. Christen sind aus Religiösen gründe in den Krieg gezogen wie JEDE Religion es getan hat. Die IS hat NICHTS aber rein GARNICHTS mit dieser Religion zu tun, nur das wollte ich klarstellen. Verbot dieser Religion würde nichts ändern, da Terroristen diesen Krieg führen. Diese jetzt mit allen Muslime zu vergleichen ist DUMM. Die Bibel ist auch veraltet und stellt die Frau nicht besser da, sie umschreibt es nur gekonnt. Religion ist schon immer der auslöser gewesen, aber immer nur als vorwand jenen Krieg zu führen. Und übrigens solltest du dann auch die Geschichte des Vatikans nennen wo aufs übelste "gehurt" wurde, und Macht mit Mord und Krieg ausgeübt wurde. Die Bibel also Christen haben keine minder schlimme vergangenheit.


----------



## Worrel (6. August 2016)

Ajkula schrieb:


> ... wenn aber ein Moslem eine minderjährige Braut nimmt darf er diese "rechtmäßig" vergewaltigen.


a) Frage: Wie viele Muslime machen das denn? Also eine Minderjährige nach islamischen Gesetzen heiraten?
b) Auch christliche Gesetze verstoßen gegen unsere heutigen weltlichen Gesetze: So ist beispielsweise Ehebruch mit Tod durch Steinigung zu bestrafen


----------



## Spassbremse (6. August 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> b) Auch christliche Gesetze verstoßen gegen unsere heutigen weltlichen Gesetze: So ist beispielsweise Ehebruch mit Tod durch Steinigung zu bestrafen



Nein, das stimmt so nicht. Die Steinigung ist alttestamentarisch, für das Christentum "gilt" jedoch das Neue Testament als "Gesetz". Christus verurteilt die Steinigungspraxis mehrfach, "Wer von euch ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein."

Das NT ist quasi, so jedenfalls die kirchliche Lehrmeinung, als eine Art "Revision" des AT zu verstehen.


----------



## Worrel (6. August 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das NT ist quasi, so jedenfalls die kirchliche Lehrmeinung, als eine Art "Revision" des AT zu verstehen.


Daher meine Frage a).  
Denn das steht ja genauso wie die Steinigung bei Ehebruch in der Bibel als Text im Koran und die Frage ist, ob das denn heutzutage weitläufig praktiziert wird oder "nur" statistisch in irgendwelchen Promille Bereichen zu finden ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. August 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Daher meine Frage a).
> Denn das steht ja genauso wie die Steinigung bei Ehebruch in der Bibel als Text im Koran und die Frage ist, ob das denn heutzutage weitläufig praktiziert wird oder "nur" statistisch in irgendwelchen Promille Bereichen zu finden ist.



Das Problem ist halt, dass das Christentum (orthodox, katholisch, protestantisch), trotz aller konfessionellen Unterschiede, sich trotzdem viel ähnlicher ist, als die unterschiedlichen islamischen Strömungen. Es gibt eben nicht *den* Islam und *den* Muslim was Gruppe A richtig erachtet, sieht Gruppe B schon wieder ganz, ganz anders - und natürlich sieht so ziemlich jede Gruppe ihre Glaubensvorstellung als die einzig wahre und richtige an. 

EDIT: Eigentlich wäre es hilfreich, wenn wir (=der Westen) einmal genau erfassen würden, welche muslimische Glaubensrichtung mit uns "kompatibel" ist (im Hinblick auf moderne, demokratische Werte), und welche eben nicht.


----------



## Ajkula (10. August 2016)

a) Frage: Wie viele Muslime machen das denn? Also eine Minderjährige nach islamischen Gesetzen heiraten?

Schau mal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TZk1ReriAmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BCNpTSp2KiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Hier die Meinung des Fachmanns zur islamkonformen Kinderschändung:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dFAk-2UlAcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und hier die bekannten Fälle in der BRD, dh die von denen man weiß, andere waren wohl klug genug zu sagen dass es sich um die Tochter handelt

[url]http://www.rundschau-online.de/politik/aus-fluechtlingsregionen-188-kinderbraeute-leben-derzeit-in-nrw-24524556

[/URL]


----------



## Bonkic (10. August 2016)

Ajkula schrieb:


> Schau mal:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schau mal:
450 Grooms Wed Girls Under Ten in Gaza : snopes.com


----------



## Spassbremse (10. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schau mal:
> 450 Grooms Wed Girls Under Ten in Gaza : snopes.com



Awa! LÜGENPRESSE!!!111!elf!!!!


----------



## Worrel (10. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schau mal:
> 450 Grooms Wed Girls Under Ten in Gaza : snopes.com



oder auch auf deutsch:
Die angeblich pädophile Massenhochzeit im Gazastreifen!

Kurz und Knapp:
"dies sind nicht die Bräute! [...] Dies sind Neffen und Nichten der Braut und des Bräutigams, alle zwischen drei und acht Jahre alt, welche während der Zeremonie die Braut repräsentieren.
Man kann die Mädchen mit den westlichen Brautjungfern vergleichen. "

Und selbst, wenn das tatsächlich ein Foto von einer(!) Massen Minderjährigen Hochzeit wäre, sagt das noch nichts aus über den Verbreitungsgrad , sprich: die prozentuale Akzeptanz einer solchen Hochzeit unter allen(!) Muslimen aus. Und genau danach hatte ich gefragt.


----------



## con47 (12. August 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> der Erste Satz war noch normal, dann kommt der braune Aluhut ...


Der dritte und vierte Satz ist auch normal. Und was der Zweite mit brauner Alufolie zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft. Er beinhaltet lediglich einen Hauch Regierungs- und Islamkritik. Sie wolle mich doch nicht etwa pauschal als Nazi bezeichnen. Das ist eine Straftat die ich zur Anzeige bringen könnte. Also Vorsicht.


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2016)

con47 schrieb:


> Der dritte und vierte Satz ist auch normal. Und was der Zweite mit brauner Alufolie zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft. Er beinhaltet lediglich einen Hauch Regierungs- und Islamkritik. Sie wolle mich doch nicht etwa pauschal als Nazi bezeichnen. Das ist eine Straftat die ich zur Anzeige bringen könnte. Also Vorsicht.



sicher *pat pat* Kritik, Natürlich
Ernsthaft? Auf Welchem Planeten ist die Behautung das alles gefaked ist denn eine Kritik 
Und nun schleich dich zurück in deine Vorzeit


----------



## Worrel (12. August 2016)

con47 schrieb:


> Der dritte und vierte Satz ist auch normal. Und was der Zweite mit brauner Alufolie zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft. Er beinhaltet lediglich einen Hauch Regierungs- und Islamkritik. Sie wolle mich doch nicht etwa pauschal als Nazi bezeichnen. Das ist eine Straftat die ich zur Anzeige bringen könnte. Also Vorsicht.


_"Sie sind ein Nazi"_ und _"Diese Behauptung kommt aus der rechten Ecke der Verschwörungstheoretiker"_ (beides sinngemäß) ist doch noch was Grundverschiedenes.

Und daß man mit einem bloßen _"Sie sind ein Nazi"_ in einem Forum wie diesem eine Straftat begeht, wage ich auch mal zu bezweifeln.


----------



## nuuub (12. August 2016)

Wie wäre es damit, 

Ayatollah Khomeini hat eine Fatwa geschrieben.

Buch der Ehe, Band 2, Seite 241

Punkt 12: Es ist nicht erlaubt, Geschlechtsverkehr mit der Ehefrau vor  der Vollendung ihres neunten Lebensjahres zu haben, sei die Ehe von  Dauer oder befristet. Was die anderen Freuden angeht, wie das Berühren  mit Lust, das Umarmen und den Schenkelverkehr, so ist dies kein Problem,  selbst wenn sie noch ein Säugling ist.

Das alter von 9 Jahren ist nicht zufällig gewählt. Der Prophet Mohammed, hat die kleine Aisha geheiratet als sie 6 Jahre alt war, die ehe "Vollzogen" hat er als sie 9 Jahre alt war. Deswegen wird in vielen muslimischen Ländern der Sex mit einer 9 Jahre alten EheFrau akzeptiert.

Der Khomeini konnte aber auch lustig sein, naja, nicht wirklich lustig, aber ich persönlich finde es zum lachen. 

Zitat:

"Ein Mann kann Geschlechtsverkehr mit Tieren wie Schafen, Kühen, Kamelen haben. Jedoch sollte er das Tier töten, nachdem er seinen Orgasmus hatte. Er sollte nicht das Fleisch an die Leute in seinem eigenem Dorf verkaufen, jedoch das Fleisch ins nächste Dorf zu verkaufen ist erlaubt."

Es war nicht vor 500 Jahren. Es war 1988. ^^


----------



## batesvsronin (12. August 2016)

Anzeige ist raus!


----------



## Worrel (13. August 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit,
> 
> Ayatollah Khomeini hat eine Fatwa geschrieben.
> 
> Buch der Ehe, Band 2, Seite 241...





> Es gibt diese Antwort von Imam Khamenei dazu:
> 
> "Bezüglich der Angelegenheit der Erlaubnis einer Ehe mit einem kleinen (Mädchen), so ist dies eine Angelegenheit über die man sich einig ist unter Shiiten und Sunniten, außer Einigen. Was jedoch gemeint ist, mit der Erlaubnis der Befriedigung, so ist damit gemeint, dass es keinen Beweis gibt, der für ein Verbot spricht, d.h. der Rechtsgelehrte findet keinen Beweis und keinen religionsrechtlichen Nachweis und nicht, dass diese Tat verlangt oder religionsrechtlich gut (empfohlen) ist. Und dies finden wir bei vielen Rechtsgelehrten der islamischen Konfessionen. So gibt es viele Angelegenheiten, welche (zwar) erlaubt sind und bei denen es kein Beweis für deren Verbot gibt, jedoch keiner verrichtet sie (diese Taten)."


(Quelle)

Und genau das ist ja meine Frage: Wird das in einem relevanten Prozentsatz getan oder ist das schlicht genauso ein Relikt wie Todesstrafen bei Übertretungen der 10 Gebote der Bibel?


----------



## Bonkic (13. August 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Das alter von 9 Jahren ist nicht zufällig gewählt. Der Prophet Mohammed, hat die kleine Aisha geheiratet als sie 6 Jahre alt war, die ehe "Vollzogen" hat er als sie 9 Jahre alt war.



auch wenn das immer wieder zu lesen ist: es scheint überhaupt nicht zu stimmen: Aischas Heirat mit dem Propheten Muhammad (s.)
außerdem weiß ich ohnehin nicht ganz, was das zur sache tun soll: im mittelalter (und auch noch in der neuzeit), also noch viele jahrhunderte später, waren kinderehen auch in europa absolut üblich. der wille der frau hat ohnehin beinahe nie eine rolle gespielt, das nur am rande.



> Es ist nicht erlaubt, Geschlechtsverkehr mit der Ehefrau vor  der  Vollendung ihres neunten Lebensjahres zu haben, sei die Ehe von  Dauer  oder befristet. Was die anderen Freuden angeht, wie das Berühren  mit  Lust, das Umarmen und den Schenkelverkehr, so ist dies kein Problem,   selbst wenn sie noch ein Säugling ist.



hier gibt es einen längeren kommentar zum thema, vermutlich von jemandem, der mehr ahnung von dem thema hat als ich (ich hab nämlich eigentlich keine): Muslim-Fragen » Fragen zu Ayatollah Khomonei



> Es war nicht vor 500 Jahren. Es war 1988. ^^



das buch von khomeini, in dem das stehen soll, stammt aus den 60igern.
übrigens war das thema pädophilie just in diesem zeitraum auch in westlichen ländern gerade wieder "in".
ausgerechnet unter den würdenträgern der katholischen kirche ist es das offenbar bis heute, wenn wir uns richtig erinnern.
oder ist das etwa schon wieder vergessen?

aber es geht doch ohnehin nur darum, muslime in ihrer gesamtheit zu diskreditieren, wenn dieses thema aufkommt. machen wir uns doch nix vor.
und womit ginge das besser, als mit dem vorwurf der pädophilie?
übrigens gibt es im fortschrittlichen deutschland jedes jahr (angeblich) 300.000 fälle von kindesmißbrauch. sind wir jetzt alle pädophil?

um vielleicht mal in die jetztzeit zu kommen:
ich bin absolut dagegen, dass ehen mit minderjährigen hierzulande geduldet werden.
das urteil, das es kürzlich, ich meine sogar in bayern?, gab, ist für mich ein skandal.
wie man so was lösen könnte, weiß ich spontan aber auch nicht.

edit:
was hat das überhaupt mit dem thema zu tun?
gar nicht drauf geachtet. das wars auch von mir dazu dann.


----------



## con47 (13. August 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> sicher *pat pat* Kritik, Natürlich
> Ernsthaft? Auf Welchem Planeten ist die Behautung das alles gefaked ist denn eine Kritik
> Und nun schleich dich zurück in deine Vorzeit



Ich muss mich natürlich für meine vorzeitlichen Ansichten entschuldigen. Es ist heute einfach nicht mehr modern Dinge zu hinterfragen. Zu dem haben ja die unparteiischen Medien den Vorfall ausreichend erklärt. Der iranisch stämmige, Neo - Nazi Ali David S., ein junger Mann von südländischem Typ hat also  rechtradikal motivierten Anschlag/Amoklauf begangen.  Und das glauben Sie? Das klingt für mich nach einer Verschwörung aus der linken Ecke.


----------



## nuuub (13. August 2016)

> außerdem weiß ich ohnehin nicht ganz, was das zur sache tun soll: im  mittelalter (und auch noch in der neuzeit), also noch viele jahrhunderte  später, waren kinderehen auch in europa absolut üblich. der wille der  frau hat ohnehin beinahe nie eine rolle gespielt, das nur am rande.



Der unterschied ist, dass es jetzt in Europa nicht mehr so ist. In diesen Ländern aber immer noch gang und gebe.



> vermutlich von jemandem, der mehr ahnung von dem thema hat als ich



Dazu darf ich mich dann wohl auch zählen. Habe in diesen Ländern gelebt.

So nebenbei, 

تحرير الوسيلة :: Leader.ir



> das buch von khomeini, in dem das stehen soll, stammt aus den 60igern.



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen einem "Buch" und einer "Fatwa". Eine Fatwa ist so was wie ein Gesetz oder Interpretation bestimmte Koran Suren, es ist an keinen Buch gebunden.



> oder ist das etwa schon wieder vergessen?



Ganz sicher nicht. Einen kleinen unterschied gibt es aber, die pädophilen "Würdenträger" wissen zumindest dass sie falsch handeln. Die Pädophilen Muslime dagegen sind der Meinung dass sie im sinne ihre Religion handeln.



> aber es geht doch ohnehin nur darum, muslime in ihrer gesamtheit zu diskreditieren, wenn dieses thema aufkommt.



Ist gar nicht notwendig es von außen zu erledigen. Es gibt genug Muslime die selber dafür sorgen. 
"Habe vom Recht Gebrauch gemacht, meine Frau zu töten" - Prozess in Regensburg - DIE WELT



> ich bin absolut dagegen, dass ehen mit minderjährigen hierzulande geduldet werden.



Bin der gleichen Meinung, dennoch werden sie von unsere super tollen Regierung geduldet.

Deutschland: Unter Flüchtlingen sollen hunderte Kinderbräute sein - Politik - Tagesspiegel



> was hat das überhaupt mit dem thema zu tun?



Keine Ahnung ^^ Habe nur die Beiträge von Ajkula gelesen/gesehen und habe dazu etwas geschrieben.


----------



## Worrel (13. August 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Der unterschied ist, dass es jetzt in Europa nicht mehr so ist. In diesen Ländern aber immer noch gang und gebe.


Und gibt's dafür auch Statistiken oä?



> Ist gar nicht notwendig es von außen zu erledigen. Es gibt genug Muslime die selber dafür sorgen.
> "Habe vom Recht Gebrauch gemacht, meine Frau zu töten" - Prozess in Regensburg - DIE WELT


Deutsche würden sowas natürlich nie tun.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. August 2016)

con47 schrieb:


> I Der iranisch stämmige, Neo - Nazi Ali David S., ein junger Mann von südländischem Typ hat also  rechtradikal motivierten Anschlag/Amoklauf begangen.  Und das glauben Sie? Das klingt für mich nach einer Verschwörung aus der linken Ecke.



Aber sicher doch. Als Deutsch-Iraner ist er erstens "Arier" (Iran= Land der Arier, wörtlich), ergo hat er sich vermutlich deshalb einiges eingebildet, zweitens hassen die meisten Schiiten (schon aufgrund seines Namens "Ali" liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass er ein Schiit war) Sunniten (=die meisten Türken, Araber) abgrundtief; das ist ungefähr mit dem Level Katholiken u. Protestanten zwischen 1618 - 1648 hierzulande vergleichbar.


----------



## nuuub (13. August 2016)

> Und gibt's dafür auch Statistiken oä?



Bitte was?

Hast du in den letzten Jahren davon gehört, dass in Europa ein 40 Jähriger eine 14 Jährige geheiratet hat? Was mich angeht, kein einziges mal.

In Ländern wie Afghanistan, Pakistan, Saudi Arabien usw passiert es immer wieder.

"Deutsche würden sowas natürlich nie tun. 						"

So ein Blödsinn... Immer diese Beispiele dass es hier auch passiert.

Natürlich passiert so was auch in Deutschland.

Es geht aber um die Wahrscheinlichkeit. In diesen Ländern, passiert so was bei weitem öfter als hier. Liegt am übertriebenem "Ehrgefühl".

Vor ein paar Wochen gab es einen Mordfall in Saudi Arabien. Ein frisch gewordener Vater, tötete den Arzt, der die Geburt seines Kindes geleitet hat. Weil der Arzt seine Frau nackt gesehen hat. Bei so was kann man nur den Kopf schütteln.

Noch ein Beispiel zu deinem "so was passiert auch in Deutschland"?

Es gab schon immer sexuelle Belästigungen  in Schwimmbädern, und natürlich gibt es solche Schweine auch unter den Deutschen. Da brauchen wir gar nicht darüber reden. Aber, wie schon gesagt, es geht um die Wahrscheinlichkeit.

In NRW, stand 05.Juli, hat die Polizei 103 Sexualdelikte in Schwimmbädern registriert. 44 davon durch "Zuwanderer".

Ich nehme stark an, du kommst mit Mathematik klar, also kannst du es dir selber ausrechnen. Wie viele deutsche gibt es, und wie viele Flüchtlinge. Wie groß ist der Anteil der Sexualdelikte im Vergleich zu dem Anteil an der Gesamtbevölkerung.

Oder soll ich dir ein Bildchen malen? ^^

Das alles hat mit der Religion, mit dem Koran, und mit der "Macho" Erziehung in diesen Ländern zu tun.


----------



## con47 (13. August 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch. Als Deutsch-Iraner ist er erstens "Arier" (Iran= Land der Arier, wörtlich), ergo hat er sich vermutlich deshalb einiges eingebildet, zweitens hassen die meisten Schiiten (schon aufgrund seines Namens "Ali" liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass er ein Schiit war) Sunniten (=die meisten Türken, Araber) abgrundtief; das ist ungefähr mit dem Level Katholiken u. Protestanten zwischen 1618 - 1648 hierzulande vergleichbar.



Sehr interessant. Danke. Warum wird das einem nicht in der regulären Presse so gut erklärt. Sie haben mich ohne Wertung meiner Person und mit einfachen Gegenargumenten argumentativ entwaffnet. Da kann ich mitgehen.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. August 2016)

con47 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant. Danke. Warum wird das einem nicht in der regulären Presse so gut erklärt. Sie haben mich ohne Wertung meiner Person und mit einfachen Gegenargumenten argumentativ entwaffnet. Da kann ich mitgehen.



Hm, ich weiß nicht, welche Medien Du (hier im Forum duzen wir uns übrigens alle  ) normalerweise so konsumierst, aber z. B. Spiegel Online bietet häufig recht gute Dossiers, die die wichtigsten Hintergrundinformationen zu einem Thema sehr übersichtlich aufbereiten. 

Abgesehen davon geht's mir eigentlich nur sehr selten darum, jemanden argumentativ zu "entwaffnen". Es freut mich aber, wenn ich Dir zu ein paar neuen Ansichten verhelfen konnte.


----------



## Worrel (14. August 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Bitte was?


Die Frage ist immer noch: Wieviel Prozent der Muslime heiraten denn tatsächlich Minderjährige? Und bisher kommt da nichts Sinnvolleres als _"Du mußt mir schon glauben/Das weiß man doch, daß das viele sind."_
Eine statistische relevante Zahl habe ich dazu noch nicht als Antwort bekommen. Und solange wir keine derartigen Fakten haben, können wir nicht wissen, ob das nun 5% oder 95% oder irgendwas anderes sind.



> Hast du in den letzten Jahren davon gehört, dass in Europa ein 40 Jähriger eine 14 Jährige geheiratet hat? Was mich angeht, kein einziges mal.



Da "Heirat" hierzulande nur mit Einwilligung des Staates geschieht und das "heiraten" einer 14jährigen gegen das Gesetz verstoßen würde, hat hierzulande natürlich keiner derart geheiratet.

Das hier so hinzuschreiben, ist ja eigentlich schon eine Beleidigung der Intelligenz deiner Mitdiskutanten ...



> In Ländern wie Afghanistan, Pakistan, Saudi Arabien usw passiert es immer wieder.


Weil es da eben nicht illegal ist. Was noch lange nicht heißen muß, daß es dort massenhaft passiert.
Hierzulande ist es ja unter bestimmten Umständen auch legal, ab 16 zu heiraten - aber deswegen ist ja noch längst nicht jeder vor dem Schulabschluß verheiratet.



> So ein Blödsinn... Immer diese Beispiele dass es hier auch passiert.
> 
> Natürlich passiert so was auch in Deutschland.
> 
> Es geht aber um die Wahrscheinlichkeit. In diesen Ländern, passiert so was bei weitem öfter als hier. Liegt am übertriebenem "Ehrgefühl".


Es geht nicht um "diese Länder", sondern um das, was *hierzulande *passiert. Und da gibt es in *allen *Bevölkerungsgruppen auch einen prozentualen Anteil an Spinnern.



> Es gab schon immer sexuelle Belästigungen  in Schwimmbädern, und natürlich gibt es solche Schweine auch unter den Deutschen. Da brauchen wir gar nicht darüber reden. Aber, wie schon gesagt, es geht um die Wahrscheinlichkeit.


Und um über diese Wahrscheinlichkeit sinnvoll reden zu können, brauchen wir statistische Zahlen.



> In NRW, stand 05.Juli, hat die Polizei 103 Sexualdelikte in Schwimmbädern registriert. 44 davon durch "Zuwanderer".
> 
> Ich nehme stark an, du kommst mit Mathematik klar, also kannst du es dir selber ausrechnen. Wie viele deutsche gibt es, und wie viele Flüchtlinge. Wie groß ist der Anteil der Sexualdelikte im Vergleich zu dem Anteil an der Gesamtbevölkerung.


a) woher hast du diese Zahlen? (Quellenangabe)
b) "im Vergleich zu dem Anteil an der Gesamtbevölkerung" - statistischer Fehler: Wenn du Zahlen für *NRW *hast, mußt du das Verhältnis Deutsche:Flüchtling *in NRW* damit vergleichen.

Und das ist gerade bei NRW besonders wichtig, weil NRW mit 21 Prozent(!) aller in D ankommenden Flüchtlinge das aufnahmestärkste Bundesland ist.
(Quelle: Focus)


----------



## nuuub (14. August 2016)

> Eine statistische relevante Zahl habe ich dazu noch nicht als Antwort  bekommen. Und solange wir keine derartigen Fakten haben, können wir  nicht wissen, ob das nun 5% oder 95% oder irgendwas anderes sind.



Die Zahlen sind in diesem Fall nicht wichtig.

Ein Land, in dem es Gesetzlich erlaubt ist eine Minderjährige zu heiraten, sollte es im Jahr 2016 nicht mehr geben. 



> hat hierzulande natürlich keiner derart geheiratet.





> Weil es da eben nicht illegal ist.



Siehe oben. Es ist egal ob 100 solche Ehen stattfinden, 1000 oder 10 000. So was dürfte es gar nicht mehr geben.

Wenn sich dann noch jemand auf seine Religion dabei beruft, und behauptet dass seine Religion es ihm erlaubt eine 10, oder 12 Jährige zu Heiraten, der ist nicht ganz dicht.



> Und da gibt es in *allen *Bevölkerungsgruppen auch einen prozentualen Anteil an Spinnern.



Richtig. Wie schon gesagt. Es geht um die Wahrscheinlichkeit.



> brauchen wir statistische Zahlen.



Kannst du haben.

Sexualdelikte im Schwimmbad: Seit Jahresbeginn 103 Anzeigen in NRW - DIE WELT

Noch mehr?

Nordrhein-Westfalen: Jeder dritte Asylbewerber aus Nordafrika kriminell? - DIE WELT

Wenn du es von jemandem hören willst, der es jedes Wochenende erlebt, hätte ich einen Tipp.
Fahre in eine Großstadt, suche dir die Diskotheken aus, und Frage die Türsteher mit welcher Gruppe sie die meisten Probleme haben.

Wie ich das leben kenne, wird dich so was nicht überzeugen. Leider müssen sich die meisten erst verbrennen, bis sie kapieren dass man eine heiße Herdplatte nicht anfassen sollte. Es ihnen zu sagen reicht nicht aus.

Du kannst es jetzt glauben, oder du wirst es erst in ein paar Jahren verstehen. Aber früher oder später wirst du es verstehen. Spätestens wenn wir hier Zustände wie in England, oder Schweden haben.


----------



## Ajkula (14. August 2016)

Auch wenn ein Bild etwas anderes zeigt, obwohl ich per Bildsuche versucht habe Fehler herauszufiltern, ist das Problem real:


[url]http://www.cfr.org/peace-conflict-and-human-rights/child-marriage/p32096#!/?cid=otr_marketing_use-child_marriage_Infoguide#!%2F


Man beachte wo diese Länder liegen, und auch wo die höhere Bevölkerungsdichte vorliegt.

"Kinderbräute" empören Türkei: Minderjährige Ehefrau erschießt sich nach Fehlgeburt - FOCUS Online

Mehr als 1000 Kinderehen in Deutschland – Forderungen nach Verbot - DIE WELT


----------



## Worrel (14. August 2016)

Ajkula schrieb:


> Auch wenn ein Bild etwas anderes zeigt, obwohl ich per Bildsuche versucht habe Fehler herauszufiltern, ist das Problem real:
> 
> http://www.cfr.org/peace-conflict-and-human-rights/child-marriage/p32096#!/?embedId=15#geography
> 
> Man beachte wo diese Länder liegen, und auch wo die höhere Bevölkerungsdichte vorliegt.


Interessante andere Karte: Wo die Scharia geltendes Recht ist:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scharia#/media/File:Use_of_Sharia_by_country.svg

Abgesehen von Afghanistan halten sich die Übereinstimmungen in Grenzen. Eine überzeugende Auffälligkeit, die das Problem der Kinderehen an den Islam oder Muslime binden könnten sehe ich da nicht - eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. August 2016)

Sagen wir so, Kinderehen sind ein Problem insbesondere von rückständigen Ländern. Die haben ohnehin Probleme, es gibt da Länder wo die Menschen wegen schlechter und mangelnder Ernährung und Arbeit wie in der Bronzezeit im Durchschnitt mal gerade 50 Jahre alt werden.

Viele Länder des Mittleren Ostens sind hingegen reich (man sollte sich mal anschauen wie die Leute im Iran, Saudi Arabien und Co wirklich leben, dagegen sind die meisten Wohnungen hier schrottiger, winziger Slum). Da hat es (fast) niemand nötig sein kleines Kind zu verkaufen und niemand würde so ein kleines Kind einer armen Familie haben wollen der es sich leisten kann. Da werden ehen eher aus Prestige- und wegen Networking geschlossen.


----------



## Ajkula (15. August 2016)

@Worrel

Hier eine Karte mit muslimischer Bevölkerungsverteilung, das passt sehr gut damit zusammen:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...World_Map_Muslim_data_by_Pew_Research.svg.png

In der Türkei ist der Ehrenmord verboten, aber trotzdem gab es zwischen 2000 und 2005 zwischen 500 und 700 Opfer, ebenso ist die Zwangsheirat verboten, auch bei den Saudis, kommt aber trotzdem überproportional vor usw. 
Was die Leute sich angewohnt haben ist schwer wegzubekommen.


----------



## Worrel (15. August 2016)

Ajkula schrieb:


> @Worrel
> 
> Hier eine Karte mit muslimischer Bevölkerungsverteilung, das passt sehr gut damit zusammen:
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...World_Map_Muslim_data_by_Pew_Research.svg.png


Häh? Was paßt da zusammen?

Kinderehen gibt es größten teils in Mittelafrika - vom Westen nach Ost Ost Süden gehend, von Mexico bis Brasilien und in Indien -

- und hochprozentige muslimische Bevölkerung gibt es in Nordamerika vom Westen über den Nahen Osten bis nach Kasachstan Richtung Ost Ost Nord, in Mittelamerika gar keine und in Bangladesh.

Muslime sind quasi ein Gürtel am Rand von Europa, während Kinderehen sich deutlich südlicher rund um den Äquator verteilen.

Wo siehst du da eine Übereinstimmung? Erst recht, wo doch einige Gebiete in der einen Karte weiß sind und in der anderen Karte tief gefärbt?


----------



## nuuub (15. August 2016)

> Häh? Was paßt da zusammen?



Das passt sogar sehr gut zusammen. In allen Ländern wo viele Muslime leben, gibt es Kinderehen. Abgesehen von Südamerika, wo es wenig Muslime gibt, die Kinderehe aber trotzdem oft vorkommt.



> wo doch einige Gebiete in der einen Karte weiß sind



Weiß bedeutet "No Data", steht oben links. Ausgerechnet in solchen Ländern die eigentlich dafür bekannt sind, wie Lybien, Saudi Arabien, Iran.

Noch ein bisschen was zum lesen.

Scharia-Gesetz: Zwangsehe – Wenn die Braut mit Puppen spielt - DIE WELT

„Sind gezwungen, ihre Kultur zu akzeptieren“: 14-Jährige in Asylheim schwanger – Imam fordert: Müssen Kinderehen legalisieren - FOCUS Online

Die gute alte Wiki ^^

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinderheirat#Islamische_L.C3.A4nder


@Ajkula 



> Was die Leute sich angewohnt haben ist schwer wegzubekommen.



Leider. Das gleiche Phänomen sieht man hier in Deutschland.

Diese ganzen Linken, Grünen, Pazifistischen Öko Studenten, verwöhnt und im glauben erzogen dass man mit Blumen die ganze Welt heilen kann, zerfressen von Toleranz.
Die haben dann wahrscheinlich zwei Türken als Freunde, waren zwei mal in Tunesien im Urlaub wo alle super duper-ultra-freundlich waren, und denken sie kennen den Islam. ^^

Man muss Tolerant sein, sagt man immer wieder. Das geht soweit, dass diese ganzen Spinner sogar Tolerant gegenüber Intoleranz sind. Was die größte Dummheit dieser Bevölkerungsgruppe ist.

Sobald du aber in Deutschland etwas dagegen sagst, wirst du gleich in die rechte Ecke gedrängt.

Was mich angeht, mache ich immer wieder den selben Fehler. Da ich genug Erfahrung in diesen Ländern sammeln konnte, versuche ich zu erklären. Was selten klappt. Weil die Leute in Europa es nicht kapieren wollen. Deswegen klinke ich mich jetzt hier auch aus.


----------



## Worrel (15. August 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Das passt sogar sehr gut zusammen. In allen Ländern wo viele Muslime leben, gibt es Kinderehen. Abgesehen von Südamerika, wo es wenig Muslime gibt, die Kinderehe aber trotzdem oft vorkommt.


und Algerien, wo trotz vielen Muslimen kaum Kinderehen stattfinden. oder Kasachstan, Usbekistan ...

Auffällig ist ebenfalls die Verbreitung in Südafrika, wo sich die Muslime nur an der Ostküste breitgemacht haben, während die Kinderehen auch im Landesinneren stattfinden.

Selbst, wenn Lybien, Saudi Arabien und der Iran tiefbraun wären, wäre das noch kein "sehr gutes" statistisches Zusammenpassen.



> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinderheirat#Islamische_L.C3.A4nder


Erster Satz:
"Gesetzlich ist in den meisten islamischen Staaten *eine Heirat mit Minderjährigen untersagt, *und das Mindestheiratsalter für Mädchen liegt bei 16 bis 18 Jahren und für Jungen bei 18 Jahren."



> Diese ganzen Linken, Grünen, Pazifistischen Öko Studenten, verwöhnt und im glauben erzogen dass man mit Blumen die ganze Welt heilen kann, zerfressen von Toleranz.


"Zerfressen von Toleranz"? Ernsthaft? 



> Die haben dann wahrscheinlich zwei Türken als Freunde, waren zwei mal in Tunesien im Urlaub wo alle super duper-ultra-freundlich waren, und denken sie kennen den Islam. ^^


... während Islam "Kritiker" natürlich allesamt weit fundiertere Kontakte mit Türken, Moslems und dem Islam hatten. 



> Sobald du aber in Deutschland etwas dagegen sagst, wirst du gleich in die rechte Ecke gedrängt.


Nur, wenn du das unbegründet tust oder auf die Panikmache von Populisten reinfällst.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. August 2016)

Ich sag's ja nur ungern, aber die ganze Diskussion ist doch eigentlich hinfällig, weil ihr *alle* *ständig* den Fehler macht, den Islam als homogene Religion zu betrachten.

Das ist er aber schon seit Mohammeds Lebzeiten bzw. kurz danach nicht mehr. Die Unterschiede sind z. T. erheblich und gravierend. 

Muslime dürfen keinen Alkohol trinken und kein Schweinefleisch essen, stimmt's?

Falsch, bei den Aleviten* stellt das kein Problem dar. Und nun?


* Ich will mich ja nicht ständig an den Aleviten aufhängen, die sind auch nicht unbedingt automatisch Heilige, aber die passen einfach wunderbar als Beispiel für "Islam ungleich Islam".


----------



## nuuub (15. August 2016)

> Erster Satz:
> "Gesetzlich ist in den meisten islamischen Staaten *eine Heirat mit Minderjährigen untersagt, *und das Mindestheiratsalter für Mädchen liegt bei 16 bis 18 Jahren und für Jungen bei 18 Jahren."



Super.

Zwangsheirat: Fast jede dritte türkische Braut ist minderjährig - DIE WELT

Die ersten Sätze.

"Theoretisch sind Ehen mit  Minderjährigen in der Türkei verboten. Heiraten dürfen nur Volljährige,  und volljährig ist man in der Türkei mit 18 Jahren.


Dennoch  zeigen Untersuchungen der letzten Jahre, die zur Zeit in der Türkei  heftig diskutiert werden, dass rund ein Drittel aller Eheschließungen  diese Voraussetzungen nicht erfüllen, mindestens ein Beteiligter also  noch minderjährig ist."



> "Zerfressen von Toleranz"? Ernsthaft?



Ja. Ernsthaft.

Wenn man so versessen darauf ist, alles zu Tolerieren, nenne ich so was: "Zerfressen von Toleranz". Ist genauso eine kranke Lebenseinstellung wie gar nicht zu tolerieren. Beide sind extreme, und extreme sind scheiße. 

Es gibt Sachen, die kann und darf man nicht Tolerieren. 



> ... während Islam "Kritiker" natürlich allesamt weit fundiertere Kontakte mit Türken, Moslems und dem Islam hatten.





> Nur, wenn du das unbegründet tust oder auf die Panikmache von Populisten reinfällst.



Mal überlegen... Habe jetzt drei Kriege in Islamischen Ländern miterlebt, einen als Soldat und zwei mit Hilfsorganisationen. Habe jetzt zusammen genommen, Jahre in Ländern wie Tschetschenien, Pakistan oder Afghanistan verbracht. Den Koran habe ich hier rumliegen, habe ihn zwei mal gelesen. 

Jap. Ich denke ich kann Arrogant genug sein um zu behaupten, ich kenne den Islam. Und ich kann behaupten dass ich die Mentalität der Muslime aus diesem Teil der Welt besser verstehe als alle Grünen und Linken naiven Spinner hier in Deutschland zusammen genommen.

Auf die Panikmache von Populisten muss ich nicht reinfallen. Da höre ich gar nicht zu. Habe meine eigenen Erfahrungen in diesem teil der Erde sammeln können, und konnte mir somit meine eigene Meinung dazu bilden.

Natürlich ist es nichts im Vergleich zu den Erfahrungen einer Claudia Roth, sie liebt ja die Türkei und kann gute Börek machen. ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (15. August 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Habe jetzt zusammen genommen, Jahre in Ländern wie Tschetschenien, Pakistan oder Afghanistan verbracht. Den Koran habe ich hier rumliegen, habe ihn zwei mal gelesen.
> 
> Jap. Ich denke ich kann Arrogant genug sein um zu behaupten, ich kenne den Islam. Und ich kann behaupten dass ich die Mentalität der Muslime aus diesem Teil der Welt besser verstehe als alle Grünen und Linken naiven Spinner hier in Deutschland zusammen genommen.



Offensichtlich nicht. Du kennst vielleicht den *sunnitischen* Islam, der zugegeben, vielleicht die größte Glaubensrichtung innerhalb des Islams ist - aber eben nicht die einzige.

Und davon abgesehen gibt es auch bei den Sunniten deutlich unterschiedliche Auslegungen. Nicht jeder Sunnit ist automatisch ein Anhänger des Salafismus, oder -noch schlimmer - des Wahabismus.


----------



## nuuub (15. August 2016)

> Du kennst vielleicht den *sunnitischen* Islam



So groß ist der unterschied dann doch nicht.

Die Sunniten wollten damals, nach dem Tod des Propheten, einen Nachfolger selbst bestimmen. Die Schiiten, klar in Minderheit, wiederum wollten dass der Nachfolger ein Familienmitglied werden soll. Der Vetter Ali. "Schiat Ali" -> "Partei Alis" -> Schiiten

Der Koran ist ebenfalls der selber, der hat sich ja nicht verändert. Die Gesetze sind ebenfalls fast gleich.

Worum es hauptsächlich geht, ist die unterschiedliche Auslegung der Suren. Da macht es aber auch keinen großen unterschied, unter den Sunniten gibt es ebenfalls gelehrte die die gleichen Suren unterschiedlich interpretieren.

Was Gewalt angeht, ist es ebenfalls egal welche Richtung man angehört. In diesen Ländern wird Politik mit Blei in Kaliber 7.62 gemacht.

Von daher, der streit um den Nachfolger ist so ziemlich der einzige Grund warum sich diese zwei Islam Parteien seit Jahrhunderten an die Gurgel gehen.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. August 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Was Gewalt angeht, ist es ebenfalls egal welche Richtung man angehört. In diesen Ländern wird Politik mit Blei in Kaliber 7.62 gemacht.



Ich gehe ja mit Dir konform, dass in vielen, um nicht zu sagen, den meisten islamisch geprägten Ländern vormoderne Herrschaftsstrukturen herrschen, die natürlich ein allzu verständliches Interesse daran zeigen, einen unreformierten, reaktionären, demokratiefeindlichen Islam zu verbreiten, der ihren Herrschaftsanspruch stützt und untermauert (Lieblingsbeispiel: das von mir abgrundtief verhasste Saudi-Arabien).

Grundsätzlich möchte ich dem Islam aber nicht die Fähigkeit zur Reformation absprechen, auch wenn islamistische Interessensgruppierungen alles daran setzen, diese Weiterentwicklung zu hemmen und zu unterbinden.

Es ist aber möglich und es gibt eben auch diese Seite des Islam - eine moderne(re) Auslegung, die vollkommen kompatibel zu pluralistischen, demokratischen Wertvorstellungen ist.

Allerdings gilt es m. E., diesen Islam im Westen gezielt zu unterstützen und zu fördern, während dem "mittelalterlichen Sch...dreck" eine "klare Kante" gezeigt gehört. 

Es ist aber niemanden geholfen, wenn man vollkommen undifferenziert sämtliche Muslime dieses Planeten in ein und denselben Topf wirft.


----------



## Enisra (15. August 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Es ist aber niemanden geholfen, wenn man vollkommen undifferenziert sämtliche Muslime dieses Planeten in ein und denselben Topf wirft.



wir könnten das Soziologische Experiment Starten und ihn mal über nen Kamm scheren und schauen was er davon hält
Er hat ja was wie andere Braune was gegen Bildung ähm Tolleranz, also warum mal nicht weniger Offen sein


----------



## Spassbremse (15. August 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Er hat ja was wie andere Braune was gegen Bildung ähm Tolleranz, also warum mal nicht weniger Offen sein



Hm, ich möchte da nicht vorschnell urteilen. Wenn er, wie er geschrieben hat, wirklich beim Bund war und für Hilfsorganisationen gearbeitet hat, dann genießt er schon alleine deswegen bei mir ein gewisses Ansehen.


----------



## nuuub (15. August 2016)

> Es ist aber möglich und es gibt eben auch diese Seite des Islam - eine  moderne(re) Auslegung, die vollkommen kompatibel zu pluralistischen,  demokratischen Wertvorstellungen ist.



Aha. Mal schauen.

Sure 2 vers 193

"Und kämpft gegen sie, bis es  keine Verwirrung (mehr) gibt und die Religion Allah gehört. Wenn sie  aber aufhören, so soll es keine Gewalttätigkeit geben außer gegen  diejenigen, die Unrecht tun."

Sure 8 vers 55

"Wahrlich, schlimmer als das Vieh sind bei Allah jene, die ungläubig sind und nicht glauben werden"

Sure 9 vers 5.

"Wenn nun die Schutzmonate abgelaufen sind, dann  tötet die Götzendiener, wo immer ihr sie findet, ergreift sie, belagert  sie und lauert ihnen aus jedem Hinterhalt auf! Wenn sie aber bereuen,  das Gebet verrichten und die Abgabe entrichten, dann laßt sie ihres  Weges ziehen! Gewiß, Allah ist Allvergebend und Barmherzig."

Sure 9 vers 28

"O ihr, die ihr glaubt!  Wahrlich, die Götzendiener sind unrein. Darum dürfen sie sich nach  diesem ihrem Jahr der heiligen Moschee nicht nähern. Und falls ihr Armut  befürchtet, so wird euch Allah gewiß aus Seiner Fülle reich machen,  wenn Er will. Wahrlich, Allah ist Allwissend, Allweise."

Sure 9 vers 29

Kämpft gegen diejenigen, die  nicht an Allah und an den Jüngsten Tag glauben, und die das nicht für  verboten erklären, was Allah und Sein Gesandter für verboten erklärt  haben, und die nicht dem wahren Glauben folgen - von denen, die die  Schrift erhalten haben, bis sie eigenhändig den Tribut in voller  Unterwerfung entrichten.  

Sure 47 vers 3

"Dies (ist deshalb so), weil  jene, die ungläubig sind, dem Trügerischen folgen, und weil diejenigen,  die gläubig sind, der Wahrheit ihres Herrn folgen. So beschreibt Allah  den Menschen ihre Lage."

Sure 47 vers 4

Wenn ihr auf die stoßt, die  ungläubig sind, so haut (ihnen) auf den Nacken; und wenn ihr sie  schließlich siegreich niedergekämpft habt, dann schnürt ihre Fesseln  fest. (Fordert) dann hernach entweder Gnade oder Lösegeld, bis der Krieg  seine Lasten (von euch) wegnimmt. Das ist so. Und hätte Allah es  gewollt, hätte Er sie Selbst vertilgen können, aber Er wollte die einen  von euch durch die anderen prüfen. Und diejenigen, die auf Allahs Weg  gefallen sind - nie wird Er ihre Werke zunichte machen.  

Soll ich weiter machen? Kann die ganze Nacht so weiter gehen. 

Es gibt keine "Moderne Auslegung" des Islams. Der Koran ist 1400 Jahre alt, in der Zeit wurde kaum was verändert, man kann sagen dass 99% davon genauso drinn steht wie damals vom Propheten niedergeschrieben. Es wäre die größte Sünde, den Koran zu verändern. 

Deswegen gibt es die "Fatwas".

Es sind Interpretationen von gelehrten die Gesetzestexte erlassen indem sie bestimmte Suren interpretieren wie es ihnen passt. Viele dieser Suren kann man unterschiedlich interpretieren, zb das bedecken des weiblichen Körpers.

Sure 24 vers 31

"Und sprich zu den gläubigen  Frauen, daß sie ihre Blicke zu Boden schlagen und ihre Keuschheit wahren  und ihren Schmuck nicht zur Schau tragen sollen - bis auf das, was  davon sichtbar sein darf, und daß sie ihre Tücher um ihre  Kleidungsausschnitte schlagen und ihren Schmuck vor niemand (anderem)  enthüllen sollen als vor ihren Gatten oder Vätern oder den Vätern ihrer  Gatten oder ihren Söhnen oder den Söhnen ihrer Gatten oder ihren Brüdern  oder den Söhnen ihrer Brüder oder Söhnen ihrer Schwestern oder ihren  Frauen oder denen, die sie von Rechts wegen besitzen, oder solchen von  ihren männlichen Dienern, die keinen Geschlechtstrieb mehr haben, und  den Kindern, die der Blöße der Frauen keine Beachtung schenken. Und sie  sollen ihre Füße nicht so (auf den Boden) stampfen, daß bekannt wird,  was sie von ihrem Schmuck verbergen. Und wendet euch allesamt reumütig  Allah zu, o ihr Gläubigen, auf daß ihr erfolgreich sein möget."

Und jetzt kann man interpretieren. Was bedeutet "Schmuck"?

Die einen können jetzt sagen, "Schmuck" bedeutet Genitalien. Dann würde ein Slip ausreichen. 
Der nächste sagt, "Schmuck" sind natürlich auch Brüste. Also muss auch ein BH angezogen werden.
Noch einer interpretiert "Schmuck" als nackte Haut unterhalb des Halses. Also muss noch kein Kopftuch getragen werden.
Dann gibt es die, und davon gibt es wohl eine menge, die der Meinung sind, "Schmuck" bedeutet "Reize". Und "Reize" bei einer Frau ist alles. Also auch die Augen. Und boom! schon wären wir bei Burka pflicht. 

Alles eine Frage der Interpretation.

Aber. Die Suren die ich oben erwähnt habe. Wie kann man sie den anders Interpretieren?

"Wenn nun die Schutzmonate abgelaufen sind, dann  tötet die Götzendiener, wo immer ihr sie findet, ergreift sie, belagert  sie und lauert ihnen aus jedem Hinterhalt auf! Wenn sie aber bereuen,  das Gebet verrichten und die Abgabe entrichten, dann laßt sie ihres  Weges ziehen! Gewiß, Allah ist Allvergebend und Barmherzig."

Wie zum Geier kann man das anders Interpretieren?

Es ist die heilige Pflicht eines jeden Moslems, die 6 Glaubensgrundsätze und die 5 Säulen des Islams zu achten.

Der 3 Grundsatz ist der Glaube an die Bücher.

"Allah hat den Menschen verschiedene Bücher geschickt, um die Menschen zu leiten. Am bekanntesten sind:

Die Thora, die Mose geben wurde. (Sure 5,44; 32,23)
Die Psalmen, die David anvertraut wurden. (Sure 4,163)
Das Evangelium, das Jesus geoffenbart wurde. (Sure 57,27; 3,3)
Der Koran, der an Mohammed erging.

Diese Bücher dürfen von Menschen nicht verändert werden.
Diese Bücher können auch nicht verändert werden, da sie Allahs Wort sind.
Niemand darf die Echheit und die Ernsthaftigkeit dieser Bücher in Frage stellen."

Tja, jetzt kommen wir zum eigentlichem Problem. 

Ein Muslim muss sich an den Koran halten, und darf ihn nicht verändern. 

Wie kann aber eine moderne(re) Auslegung, die vollkommen kompatibel zu pluralistischen, demokratischen Wertvorstellungen ist entstehen, wenn man die Suren, die quasi das Töten von ungläubigen befehlen, nicht verändern darf? 

Auch wenn sich welche finden würden, die für eine änderung des Korans eintreten würden, so würde es nicht funktionieren. Aus einem einfachem grund. Sie wären nicht lange genug am Leben um diese änderungen zu bewerkstelligen.

Der glaube an einen Modernen Islam ist eine ilusion, heute und für die nächsten Jahrzehnte. Wenn nicht gar Jahrhunderte.




> Es ist aber niemanden geholfen, wenn man vollkommen undifferenziert  sämtliche Muslime dieses Planeten in ein und denselben Topf wirft.



Habe ich das getan?

Es geht um Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Natürlich sind nicht alle so. Unter meinen Facebook freunden habe ich einige Muslime, einer davon ist aus Pakistan. Nach dem Erdbeben 2005, als dort über 100 000 menschen starben, war ich mit dem ICRC dort. Dort habe ich auch von einem Muslim eine orginal Ausgabe des Korans geschenkt bekommen, was sehr viel bedeutet. In der Faisal Moschee, in Islamabad, die zu den größten der Welt gehört, bekam ich dann von einem Imam die erlaubnis den Koran anzufassen. Normaleweise dürfen dass ungläubige nämlich nicht. ^^

Natürlich sind nicht alle Muslime Terroristen und eine Gefahr für den Westen. Das habe ich auch gar nicht gesagt. 

Aber. Der Islam, der auf dem Koran basiert, ist eine Gefahr für die westliche Welt, wenn man sich zu 100% daran hält was im Koran steht. 

Einfach mal den Koran lesen, kann ich nur empfehlen. Den Horizont erweitern ^^



> wir könnten das Soziologische Experiment Starten und ihn mal über nen Kamm scheren und schauen was er davon hält
> Er hat ja was wie andere Braune was gegen Bildung ähm Tolleranz, also warum mal nicht weniger Offen sein



Kannst du ruhig mal versuchen. Mich über einen Kamm scheren. Viel erfolg ^^

Wie andere Braune? Was gegen Bildung? Gegen Toleranz? 

Ich bin also ein "Brauner"? 

Deutschland im Jahre 2016. Wenn man nicht äußerst Links ist, ist man automatisch ein rechter. Klingt logisch...

Eine Frage, meine liebe Ensira, darf man Tolerant sein gegenüber Rasismus? Darf man Tolerant sein gegenüber Pädophilen? Darf man Tolerant sein gegenüber Vergewaltigern? Na, geht dir langsam ein Licht auf?

Es gibt dinge, die darf man nicht Tolerieren. Es gibt dinge, die muss man bekämpfen.

Im übrigen, du hast was gegen Braune? Also du hast was gegen Rassismus? Supi. Finde ich klasse. 

Dir ist schon klar, dass sehr viele Muslimische länder den Staat Israel nicht mal anerkennen? Dir ist schon klar, dass der Hass gegen die Juden bei den Muslimen weit verbreitet ist? Dir ist schon klar, dass es in den Flüchtlingsheimen immer wieder zum angrifen auf die Christen kommt?

Also erkläre mir mal eines, die deutschen rasissten werden an den pranger gestellt, auch völlig zu recht wie ich finde, und die Muslimischen rassisten werden mit allen mitteln verteidigt? ^^

Klingt logisch. ^^


----------



## Enisra (16. August 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Also erkläre mir mal eines, die deutschen rasissten werden an den pranger gestellt, auch völlig zu recht wie ich finde, und die Muslimischen rassisten werden mit allen mitteln verteidigt? ^^
> 
> Klingt logisch. ^^



Du willst es nicht Kapieren oder?
Btw. leß doch erstmal die Bibel


----------



## Worrel (16. August 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Aha. Mal schauen.


Ah, Zitate-Quartett. Nett.

*5. Mose 17, 3ff *"[...] wenn [jemand] hingeht, anderen Göttern dient und sich vor ihnen niederwirft [...] -, wenn dir das gemeldet wird, wenn du den Fall anhängig machst, genaue Ermittlungen anstellst und es sich zeigt: Ja, es ist wahr, [...] dann sollst du diesen Mann oder diese Frau, die den Frevel begangen haben, [...] zu einem deiner Stadttore führen und steinigen und sie sollen sterben."



> Es gibt keine "Moderne Auslegung" des Islams. Der Koran ist 1400 Jahre alt, in der Zeit wurde kaum was verändert, man kann sagen dass 99% davon genauso drinn steht wie damals vom Propheten niedergeschrieben. Es wäre die größte Sünde, den Koran zu verändern.


Es wäre ebenso Sünde, den Wortlaut der Bibel zu ändern. Daher steht auch heute noch in der Bibel, daß auf Verstöße gegen die 10 Gebote die Todesstrafe steht:

*Hebr 10, 28 *"Wenn jemand das Gesetz Mose's bricht, der muß sterben ohne Barmherzigkeit durch zwei oder drei Zeugen."



> Die Suren die ich oben erwähnt habe. Wie kann man sie den anders Interpretieren?


Genauso wie das ewige _"Gott hat euch dieses Land geschenkt, bringt also alle dort um, die sich euch nicht ergeben und nehmt es euch" _im alten Testament sind das Worte, die man im damaligen geschichtlichen Kontext deuten muß, die aber aus heutiger Sicht veraltet sind und daher keine buchstabengetreue Lebensanleitung darstellen, sondern als Gesamtwerk helfen können, hinter der eigenen Sterblichkeit und dem Leben an sich einen Sinn zu finden.



> Es ist die heilige Pflicht eines jeden Moslems, die 6 Glaubensgrundsätze und die 5 Säulen des Islams zu achten.


Es ist die heilige Pflicht eines Christen, täglich zu beten, bei Tisch Gott für das Essen zu danken, regelmäßig in der Bibel zu lesen und die Kirche zu gehen, dort am Abendmahl teilzunehmen und Sonntags nicht zu arbeiten.
Halten sich heutzutage auch nur die Wenigsten dran.



> Wie kann aber eine moderne(re) Auslegung, die vollkommen kompatibel zu pluralistischen, demokratischen Wertvorstellungen ist entstehen, wenn man die Suren, die quasi das Töten von ungläubigen befehlen, nicht verändern darf?


Indem man ein ergänzendes Werk an Deutungen schafft - wie das neue Testament - in dem die Taten gegen die Ungläubigen aus des Menschen in Gottes Hand gelegt werden, der am Ende der Welt über alle Menschen richten wird.
Das ist jedenfalls die Lösung der Christen.



> Der Islam, der auf dem Koran basiert, ist eine Gefahr für die westliche Welt, wenn man sich zu 100% daran hält was im Koran steht.


Dasselbe gilt für eine extrem buchstabengetreue Auslegung der Bibel. Ein "Biblischer Staat" könnte exakt genauso terroristisch tätig sein. Einfach irgendeinen "neuen Propheten" mit Gott sprechen lassen und dann die Botschaft verkünden, daß Gott gesagt hätte, man müsse dort mal angreifen. Entsprechend folgsames Fußvolk vorausgesetzt, hätte das exakt dieselbe Wirkung.

Allerdings gibt es momentan nur einen Islamischen "Staat" und der ist eben das akute Problem.



> Einfach mal den Koran lesen, kann ich nur empfehlen. Den Horizont erweitern ^^


Ne danke, ich hab mich schon durch das AT gequält, das reicht mir. Und das war schon eine launige Version ...



> Also erkläre mir mal eines, die deutschen rasissten werden an den pranger gestellt, auch völlig zu recht wie ich finde, und die Muslimischen rassisten werden mit allen mitteln verteidigt? ^^


Wer hat das wann wo gemacht?


----------



## nuuub (16. August 2016)

> Du willst es nicht Kapieren oder?



Nun ja, es ist  schwierig wirres Gerede und halbe Andeutungen zu verstehen. Habe doch  bitte Mitleid mit so einem ungebildeten Menschen wie ich einer bin. ^^



> Btw. leß doch erstmal die Bibel



Tja. Ok. Und was willst du mir damit sagen? Ich werde mal raten.

In der Bibel steht viel schlimmeres zeug bla bla bla...

Nun  ja, ich habe auch die Bibel gelesen. Habe auch den Talmud gelesen. Der  Talmud ist übrigens die Jüdische Version der Islamischen Fatwa. Es sind  Interpretationen des alten Testaments, der 5 Bücher Moses.

Und jetzt?

Ja, in der Bibel steht auch eine menge Gewalttätiges zeug drin.

"Wenn  eine Dirne und ein Mann trifft sie innerhalb der Stadt und wohnt ihr  bei, so sollt ihr sie beide zum Stadttor hinausführen und sollt sie  beide steinigen, auf dass sie sterben, die Dirne weil sie nicht  geschrien hat, obwohl sie doch in der Stadt war, und der Mann, weil er  seines nächsten Braut geschändet hat."

5 Buch Mose.  ( Dirne bedeutet nicht Prostituierte, frühe was es die Bezeichnung für "Junges Mädchen" oder "Junge Frau".)

Es gibt aber einen gewaltigen unterschied.

Wie  viele Menschen leben in Europa noch nach der Bibel? Wie viele Menschen  halten sich zu 100% an das, was in der Bibel steht? Wie viele Menschen  nehmen jedes Zitat aus der Bibel wörtlich?

Tja, würden es  Millionen tun, hätten wir ein Problem mit fundamentalistischen Christen.  Diese fälle gibt es ebenfalls, das bestreite ich gar nicht. Siehe die  Kreationisten in den USA. Die haben ebenfalls gewaltig einen an der  klatsche. Die glauben dass Gott die Erde am 23 Oktober 4004 vor Christus  erschaffen hat, und die Welt eine Scheibe ist. Die ganzen Fotos der  Erde aus dem Weltraum sind Fälschungen. Wenn man sie fragt, was es mit  den Knochen der Dinosaurier auf sich hat, die Millionen Jahre alt sind,  kommt die geniale Antwort "Gott hat die Knochen in der Erde vergraben,  damit wir sie finden und damit unser Glauben auf die Probe gestellt  wird".

GWB, der wohl dämlichste aller US Präsidenten, hat sich  dafür eingesetzt dass die Kreationismus lehre in den Schulen  gleichberechtigt behandelt wird zusammen mit dem Darwinismus. 

Nun ja... Das Leben ist schön und Idioten gibt es überall...

Natürlich  geht auch von solchen Menschen eine Gefahr aus. Es gibt viele fälle von  Christlichem Terrorismus. Die Abtreibungsärzte in Amerika brauchen  mittlerweile Personenschutz. Einige sind schon ermordet worden in den  letzten Jahren. 

Aber, um auf den Islam zurück zu kommen. In der Westlichen Welt gibt es vielleicht ein paar Tausend dieser "Extrem-Christen".

Es geht um Wahrscheinlichkeit. 

Es  gibt zig Millionen Muslime die den Koran wörtlich nehmen, und die es  als ihre heilige Pflicht sehen alles zu tun was im Koran steht.  Wortwörtlich.

Auch wenn die Mehrheit der 1.6 Milliarden Muslime friedlich ist, diese zig Millionen reichen aus um eine Gefahr zu sein. 

Die  angehörigen diese "Gruppe", will ich in Europa nicht haben. Die will  ich nicht in dem Land haben in dem ich lebe. Bin ich deswegen ein  "brauner"? ^^

Weil ich so was hier nicht haben will?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP0XTvuRycY

Wenn  du eine Gruppe junge Männer sehen würdest, die "Allahu Akbar" schreiend  durch die Straßen ziehen, und nichts als Blut getränkten Sand  hinterlassen, wenn du Blutlachen auf dem Asphalt sehen würdest, und das  Wetter um Regen flehen würdest damit es das alles endlich weg spült,  würdest du vielleicht anders denken. 
Wenn ich nur dieses "Allahu  Akbar" Geschrei höre, dreht sich mir der Magen um. Dieses Geschrei will  ich auf deutschen Straßen nicht haben. Weil ich weiß wie es immer endet.


----------



## nuuub (16. August 2016)

> Ah, Zitate-Quartett. Nett.



ja ja, ist ja gut, siehe oben. ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (16. August 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Aber. Die Suren die ich oben erwähnt habe. Wie kann man sie den anders Interpretieren?




Indem man sie, ähnlich wie das bei modernen Christen und der Bibel der Fall ist, entsprechend einfach als historisch-zeitgenössisch abtut und ignoriert. Theoretisch könnten moderne Muslime die gesamte Welt zum "Haus des Islams" erklären, wo kein Krieg mehr gegen "Ungläubige" nötig ist. 

Möglichkeiten ist es viele, man muss sich eben nicht wortwörtlich auf ein Märchenbuch beziehen.  





> Ein Muslim muss sich an den Koran halten, und darf ihn nicht verändern.
> 
> Wie kann aber eine moderne





> (re) Auslegung, die vollkommen kompatibel zu pluralistischen, demokratischen Wertvorstellungen ist entstehen, wenn man die Suren, die quasi das Töten von ungläubigen befehlen, nicht verändern darf?
> 
> Auch wenn sich welche finden würden, die für eine änderung des Korans eintreten würden, so würde es nicht funktionieren. Aus einem einfachem grund. Sie wären nicht lange genug am Leben um diese änderungen zu bewerkstelligen.
> 
> Der glaube an einen Modernen Islam ist eine ilusion, heute und für die nächsten Jahrzehnte. Wenn nicht gar Jahrhunderte.





Wie jede Religion ist natürlich auch der Islam nur von Menschen ausgedachter Blödsinn. Daher kann UND muss er auch dementsprechend reformiert werden. Diese Reformation fehlt jedoch bislang in der islamischen Welt auf breiter Basis. 
Es gibt natürlich eine Menge modern denkender Muslime, aber tatsächlich beobachtet man in den letzten Jahren das Aufleben eines vermehrten reaktionären Fanatismus.
Man könnte das auch so interpretieren, dass sich engstirnige Reaktionäre mit aller Macht gegen Veränderung stemmen wollen und mit der Brechstange eine "Renaissance" des "Urislam" durchdrücken möchten - sozusagen eine Art letztes Aufbäumen, bevor der Spuk endgültig in sich zusammenbricht.

Die Schuld an der ganzen Misere gebe ich übrigens in erster Linie den verdammten Saudis, die seit über 60 Jahren alles dransetzen, ihre "steinzeitliche" Version des Islam mithilfe von viel Geld (Petrodollars, indirekt finanzieren wir den Mist also) sehr aggressiv in alle Welt zu exportieren. 





> Aber. Der Islam, der auf dem Koran basiert, ist eine Gefahr für die westliche Welt, wenn man sich zu 100% daran hält was im Koran steht.



Das gilt wohl für die meisten religiösen Texte.
Wichtig ist, Religion ja, meinetwegen, darf jeder privat ausleben und -legen, wie er möchte. 
Die Grenze ist aber dort zu ziehen, wo ein Konflikt mit der FDGO ensteht. Punkt.



> Einfach mal den Koran lesen, kann ich nur empfehlen. Den Horizont erweitern.



Ich kenne den Koran ganz gut, glaube ich, da ich u. a. Islamwissenschaft studiert habe. 




> Es gibt dinge, die darf man nicht Tolerieren. Es gibt dinge, die muss man bekämpfen.



Da bin ich mit Dir absolut einer Meinung. Fascho-Islamismus darf nicht geduldet werden, sondern muss mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln bekämpft werden - auch mit Gewalt.


----------



## nuuub (16. August 2016)

> Indem man sie, ähnlich wie das bei  modernen Christen und der Bibel der Fall ist, entsprechend einfach als  historisch-zeitgenössisch abtut und ignoriert



Das macht auch die Mehrheit der Muslime, würde ich sagen. Leider nicht alle. Und diese zig Millionen die es nicht tun, reichen aus.



> Wie jede Religion ist natürlich auch der Islam nur von Menschen ausgedachter Blödsinn



Ich mag dich. Wir verstehen uns. ^^



> Das gilt wohl für die meisten religiösen Texte.
> Wichtig ist, Religion ja, meinetwegen, darf jeder privat ausleben und -legen, wie er möchte.
> Die Grenze ist aber dort zu ziehen, wo ein Konflikt mit der FDGO ensteht. Punkt.



Kann dem nur zustimmen. Genau da sollte man auch mit der Toleranz eine Grenze ziehen.
Religionsfreiheit ist wichtig und muss beachtet werden. Keine Frage.

Wenn aber eine Religion gegen die fdgo verstößt, muss sich die Religion unterordnen, und nicht umgekehrt. 

Intoleranz darf nicht Toleriert werden.



> Ich kenne den Koran ganz gut, glaube ich, da ich u. a. Islamwissenschaft studiert habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Super, und ich Depp tippe mir hier die Finger halb blutig ^^
Das hättest du auch früher sagen können. ^^



> Da bin ich mit Dir absolut einer Meinung. Fascho-Islamismus darf nicht  geduldet werden, sondern muss mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln  bekämpft werden - auch mit Gewalt.



Leider ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis es auch in Deutschland notwendig sein wird. Mal schauen was dann die ganzen Linken und Grünen sagen werden. 

Ist dir Suhl ein Begriff?

In einem Flüchtlingsheim soll jemand eine Seite aus dem Koran gerissen haben. Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLJPpQ__rl0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AB8sMlIEnPM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnXSZqIpYPg

Irrsinn... Das alles weil jemand eine Seite aus einem Buch herausgerissen hat...


----------



## Spassbremse (16. August 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Ist dir Suhl ein Begriff?
> 
> In einem Flüchtlingsheim soll jemand eine Seite aus dem Koran gerissen haben. Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen.
> 
> Irrsinn... Das alles weil jemand eine Seite aus einem Buch herausgerissen hat...



Ja, aber man darf trotzdem nicht verallgemeinern - das sind Einzelfälle. Ohne relativieren zu wollen, jeder Einzelfall ist natürlich ein Fall zu viel.

Trotzdem dürfen wir nicht den Fehler machen und automatisch in jedem Muslim eine potentielle Bedrohung sehen. Die überwiegende Mehrheit ist friedlich und verhält sich vollkommen gesetzestreu. 

Ich persönlich habe diesbezüglich einen relativ unkomplizierten "moralischen Kompass":

Jeder Mensch kann ein mieses Arschloch sein, völlig unabhängig von Geschlecht, Hautfarbe, Kultur und Religion. 
Ein Arschloch ist deshalb ein Arschloch, weil es einfach ein Arschloch ist, selbst wenn es sich auf eine bestimmte Religion/Ideologie/etc. beruft.


----------



## nuuub (16. August 2016)

> Ja, aber man darf trotzdem nicht verallgemeinern - das sind Einzelfälle.



Und wieder. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit.



> Trotzdem dürfen wir nicht den Fehler machen und automatisch in jedem Muslim eine potentielle Bedrohung sehen



Richtig.

Mal eine Frage...

Vor knapp 80 Jahren, waren in Deutschland alle deutschen Nazis? 

Nein. Allerdings hat diese Extrem-Gruppe es geschafft Macht in ihre Hände zu bekommen. Der Rest hat sich verführen lassen, ist mitgelaufen, hat Angst gehabt zu widersprechen. Wir wissen alle wie es endete. 

Wehret den Anfängen. Bevor es zu spät ist.



> Ich persönlich habe diesbezüglich einen relativ unkomplizierten "moralischen Kompass":



Da hab ich auch so einen "Kompass". 

Es ist egal welche Hautfarbe, Sprache, Nationalität, Geschlecht oder welche Religion, wenn wir uns schneiden, bluten wir alle Rot. Und Vollidioten, die gibt es überall.


----------



## Worrel (16. August 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Ja, in der Bibel steht auch eine menge Gewalttätiges zeug drin. [...]
> Es gibt aber einen gewaltigen unterschied.
> 
> Wie  viele Menschen leben in Europa noch nach der Bibel? Wie viele Menschen  halten sich zu 100% an das, was in der Bibel steht? Wie viele Menschen  nehmen jedes Zitat aus der Bibel wörtlich?


Eben, genau das ist das Problem: Wie viele* Menschen richten sich nach veralteten Texten*? Die Textgrundlage selber ist nicht das Problem, sondern die Menschen, die deren archaischen Inhalte auch heute noch für voll nehmen.



> Es  gibt zig Millionen Muslime die den Koran wörtlich nehmen, und die es  als ihre heilige Pflicht sehen alles zu tun was im Koran steht.  Wortwörtlich.
> 
> Auch wenn die Mehrheit der 1.6 Milliarden Muslime friedlich ist, diese zig Millionen reichen aus um eine Gefahr zu sein.
> 
> Die  angehörigen diese "Gruppe", will ich in Europa nicht haben. Die will  ich nicht in dem Land haben in dem ich lebe.


Und nimmst dafür dann in Kauf, dem Großteil an friedlichen hilfsbedürftigen  Menschen nicht zu helfen, die hierher geflohen sind?



> Weil ich so was hier nicht haben will?


Dann darfst du* gar keine Menschen* mehr ins Land lassen, denn unter den nicht-Muslimen gibt es ebenso Gewalttäter, potentielle Amokläufer und mehr.



> Wenn  du eine Gruppe junge Männer sehen würdest, die "Allahu Akbar" schreiend  durch die Straßen ziehen, und nichts als Blut getränkten Sand  hinterlassen, wenn du Blutlachen auf dem Asphalt sehen würdest, und das  Wetter um Regen flehen würdest damit es das alles endlich weg spült,  würdest du vielleicht anders denken.


Dann würde ich die Polizei rufen und die Metaphern im Rinnstein entsorgen.



> Vor knapp 80 Jahren, waren in Deutschland alle deutschen Nazis?
> 
> Nein. Allerdings hat diese Extrem-Gruppe es geschafft Macht in ihre Hände zu bekommen. Der Rest hat sich verführen lassen, ist mitgelaufen, hat Angst gehabt zu widersprechen. Wir wissen alle wie es endete.
> 
> Wehret den Anfängen. Bevor es zu spät ist.


Du tust gerade so, als ob es irgendwelche Nicht-Islamisten in Deutschland gäbe, die sagen würden: _"Ach komm, jetzt laßt die IS Extremisten ruhig noch ein paar Attentate verüben - und ja nicht bestrafen, die kleinen Racker!"_

Natürlich müssen wir mit aller Härte gegen IS Zellen und deren (potentielle) Attentäter vorgehen - das steht doch überhaupt nicht zur Diskussion. Aber das kann doch nicht heißen, daß wir *alle *Menschen aus islamisch geprägten Gebieten an der Grenze wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## nuuub (16. August 2016)

> Die Textgrundlage selber ist nicht das Problem, sondern die Menschen,  die deren archaischen Inhalte auch heute noch für voll nehmen.



Sowohl die Texte, als auch die Menschen die den Inhalt für voll nehmen, sind das Problem.



> Und nimmst dafür dann in Kauf, dem Großteil an friedlichen  hilfsbedürftigen  Menschen nicht zu helfen, die hierher geflohen sind?



Habe ich das gesagt?

Natürlich bin ich dafür den hilfsbedürftigen zu helfen.

Es muss allerdings geklärt werden, wer hier hilfsbedürftig ist. Wer 10 000 Dollar einem Schlepper bezahlen kann, und danach mehrere sichere Staaten durchläuft, um in Deutschland einen Asylantrag zu stellen, der ist nicht hilfsbedürftig. Wer nach ein paar Wochen hier, wegen "Antanzen" von der Polizei verhaftet wird, der ist nicht hilfsbedürftig. Wer behauptet vor einem Krieg zu fliehen, in dem Flüchtlingsheim aber an der Essensausgabe eine Massenschlägerei anfängt, weil er es nicht erträgt dass eine Frau vor ihm essen bekommt, der ist nicht hilfsbedürftig. 



> Dann darfst du* gar keine Menschen* mehr ins Land lassen, denn unter den nicht-Muslimen gibt es ebenso Gewalttäter, potentielle Amokläufer und mehr.



Habe ich das behauptet?

Es muss vorher kontrolliert werden wenn man reinlässt. Danach ist es zu spät. Die letzten Monate haben es wohl mehr als deutlich gezeigt.
Die Merkel-Politik der offenen Tür hat schon einige Menschen das leben gekostet.

Auf der anderen Seite, Menschen wie ich, die schon vor einem Jahr vor diesen Zuständen gewarnt haben, wie vor Terroranschlägen, vor Sexuellen übergriffen und vor der Abkapselung und der Schaffung vor Parallelgesellschaften, wurden schon damals sofort als Nazi beschimpft.
Hat sich bis jetzt nicht viel geändert, ich wurde hier ja auch sofort mit den Braunen in Verbindung gebracht ^^



> Dann würde ich die Polizei rufen und die Metaphern im Rinnstein entsorgen.



Wie süß. ^^



> Du tust gerade so, als ob es irgendwelche Nicht-Islamisten in Deutschland gäbe, die sagen würden: _"Ach komm, jetzt laßt die IS Extremisten ruhig noch ein paar Attentate verüben - und ja nicht bestrafen, die kleinen Racker!"_



Sagt dir der Name Selin Gören etwas?

Die Sprecherin der Linken Jugend in Mannheim, wurde in Januar von drei Flüchtlingen vergewaltigt.

Auf der Polizei sagte sie aus, dass es drei Deutsche waren. Sie wollte die Flüchtlinge beschützen.

Auf Facebook hat sie folgendes dazu geschrieben. Sie hat es ein paar Tage später zwar wieder gelöscht, aber das Internet vergisst nicht. 

24 year old female speaker of the "Linksjugend"(German youth organisation of the party "Die Linke) who was raped by 3 refugees 2 weeks ago, apologizes to her rapists on facebook.[Translation in comments] - Imgur

Es gibt hier in Deutschland eine menge "Deutsche" die Deutschland hassen. 

Eine Claudia Roth, eine _*Deutsche*_ Politikerin, marschiert bei eine Antifa Gruppe in Hannover mit, die "Deutschland du mieses Stück scheiße" und "Deutschland verrecke" schreien. 

Das ist doch Irrsinn.



> Aber das kann doch nicht heißen, daß wir *alle *Menschen aus islamisch geprägten Gebieten an der Grenze wieder zurückschicken.



Warum kennt ihr nur die extreme? Entweder ist jemand links, oder rechts, entweder wir lassen alle rein, oder gar keinen...

Niemand hat gesagt dass man alle zurückschicken soll. 

Nochmal. Gaaanz laaangsam.

Man hätte vor einem Jahr die Grenzen schließen sollen. Danach auswählen wer wirklich hilfebedürftig ist, Frauen und Kinder zu erst. Danach diejenigen, die auch richtige Papiere haben. Man hätte die Handys kontrollieren müssen, welche Bilder und welche Videos drauf sind, welche Seiten wurden besucht. Wer sich weigert sein Handy zu zeigen, auf wiedersehen. Fingerabdrücke nehmen, durch Interpol kontrollieren lassen, wer sich weigert, auf wiedersehen.

Bei denen die schon hier sind, wer verbrechen begeht, abschieben. Und zwar sofort. Das kann doch nicht sein dass jemand seit 6 Monaten hier ist, und schon 20 mal wegen Antanzen verhaftet wurde. Lächerlich das ganze. 

Stattdessen wird es hier immer lustiger. Ein Beispiel?

Am Silvester haben vier Syrer zwei Mädchen vergewaltigt. Die eine war 14, die andere 15.

Im Juni wurden die vier Syrer verurteilt. Alle vier bekamen nur Bewährungsstraffen. Kannst du dir das vorstellen? Hast du Kinder?

Und ihr wundert euch dass die AfD nächstes Jahr in den Bundestag einziehen wird? Ich nicht. Bei eine Regierung die Mist am laufendem Band produziert, ist so ein verhalten der Bürger doch vorprogrammiert. Dass die AfD wahrscheinlich noch mehr Mist bauen würde, steht außer Frage. Die sind schlicht zu dämlich, und zu weit rechts, zumindest ein paar von ihnen, um vernünftig zu regieren. ^^

Nichts desto trotz. Der Drops ist gelutscht. Der Kaffee verschüttet. Deutschland ist gespalten und die Menschen kennen immer mehr nur die extremen. Entweder man positioniert sich Links, oder Rechts. Versucht man einen kühlen Kopf zu bewahren, in der Mitte zu bleiben, den Verstand benutzen, wird man von beiden Seiten angebellt. Ich lebe damit seit Monaten. ^^


----------



## Worrel (17. August 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Sowohl die Texte, als auch die Menschen die den Inhalt für voll nehmen, sind das Problem.


Wenn die Texte das Problem sind, dann die christlichen  aber genauso.

Wenn es keine Menschen gibt, die die Texte extremistisch auslegen: prima. Das Problem sind die Menschen.



> Habe ich das gesagt?


Das hört sich so an, als ob du das gemeint hättest. Daher als klärende Frage formuliert.



> Es muss allerdings geklärt werden, wer hier hilfsbedürftig ist. Wer 10 000 Dollar einem Schlepper bezahlen kann, und danach mehrere sichere Staaten durchläuft, um in Deutschland einen Asylantrag zu stellen, der ist nicht hilfsbedürftig. Wer nach ein paar Wochen hier, wegen "Antanzen" von der Polizei verhaftet wird, der ist nicht hilfsbedürftig. Wer behauptet vor einem Krieg zu fliehen, in dem Flüchtlingsheim aber an der Essensausgabe eine Massenschlägerei anfängt, weil er es nicht erträgt dass eine Frau vor ihm essen bekommt, der ist nicht hilfsbedürftig.


- Es steht also einwandfrei fest, wer wann auf seiner Reise wieviel Geld wofür bezahlt hat? Ach, nicht? Wie willst du das dann beurteilen?
- In einer vom Krieg zerrütteten Region wird man seine Ersparnisse wohl kaum auf der Bank lagern. Daß man den ganzen Batzen dafür einsetzt, um sich in einer friedlichen Region eine Zukunft aufzubauen, ist doch nur allzu nachvollziehbar.
- Nein, wer Straftaten begeht, verliert dadurch *nicht *die Eigenschaft, "hilfsbedürftig" zu sein. Allerdings muß man sich in diesen Fällen Gedanken dazu machen, ob das Helfen solcher Personen noch im Sinne der Allgemeinheit ist.



> Es muss vorher kontrolliert werden wenn man reinlässt. Danach ist es zu spät. Die letzten Monate haben es wohl mehr als deutlich gezeigt.


"_[X] Ja, ich bin IS Anhänger und plane, auf deutschem Boden Anschläge durchzuführen_" im Einreiseformular?
Oder wie?

Fordern kann man viel. Bringt aber nichts, wenn es keine Idee gibt, wie man das denn durchsetzen kann.



> Die Merkel-Politik der offenen Tür hat schon einige Menschen das leben gekostet.


Weil Terroristen ohne den Deckmantel des Flüchtlings natürlich keine einzige Möglichkeit hätten, ins Land zu kommen. Meinst du ernsthaft, jemand, der eine in Extremistenkreisen prestigeträchtige Anschlagsserie wie in Paris plant, läßt sich von der Einwanderungs- und Asylpolitik in Deutschland aufhalten?



> Die Sprecherin der Linken Jugend in Mannheim, wurde in Januar von drei Flüchtlingen vergewaltigt.
> 
> Auf der Polizei sagte sie aus, dass es drei Deutsche waren. Sie wollte die Flüchtlinge beschützen.


Menschen mit extremen Ansichten gibt es in jeder Ecke. Ob das jetzt welche sind, die wie hier das Ansehen der Flüchtlinge schützen wollen oder ob das wie in der Nachbarstadt ein Mädchen ist, was sich eine Vergewaltigung durch Flüchtlinge ausgedacht und selber Verletzungen im Intimbereich beigebracht hat, 



> Warum kennt ihr nur die extreme? Entweder ist jemand links, oder rechts, entweder wir lassen alle rein, oder gar keinen...


Und? Wie willst du unterscheiden? Meinst du, IS Attentäter könnten sich nicht ein "cleanes" Handy besorgen und sich unauffällig geben?



> Am Silvester haben vier Syrer zwei Mädchen vergewaltigt. Die eine war 14, die andere 15.
> 
> Im Juni wurden die vier Syrer verurteilt. Alle vier bekamen nur Bewährungsstraffen. Kannst du dir das vorstellen? Hast du Kinder?


Die Täter wurden nach dem Jugendstrafrecht verurteilt, zeigen Reue, waren geständig und haben dadurch die Opfer davor bewahrt, vor Gericht auftreten zu müssen.

Alles Punkte, die das Strafmaß verringern. Kann man von halten, was man will, aber so ist nun mal unser Gesetz.



> Und ihr wundert euch dass die AfD nächstes Jahr in den Bundestag einziehen wird?


Abwarten.



> Bei eine Regierung die Mist am laufendem Band produziert, ist so ein verhalten der Bürger doch vorprogrammiert.


Nur mal zur Sicherheit: Das eben erwähnte Urteil ist von den _Richtern _gefällt worden, nicht vom Bundestag oä.



> Entweder man positioniert sich Links, oder Rechts. Versucht man einen kühlen Kopf zu bewahren, in der Mitte zu bleiben, den Verstand benutzen, wird man von beiden Seiten angebellt. Ich lebe damit seit Monaten. ^^


Jeder sucht sich seine eigene Mitte und der Ton macht die Musik.


----------



## nuuub (17. August 2016)

> Wenn die Texte das Problem sind, dann die christlichen  aber genauso.



Richtig. Der Glaube ist wichtig, Religionen sind Schwachsinn. Erschaffen um dumme Menschen zu kontrollieren.



> Es steht also einwandfrei fest, wer wann auf seiner Reise wieviel Geld  wofür bezahlt hat? Ach, nicht? Wie willst du das dann beurteilen?



Ja. Wer auf einem Boot erwischt wurde, hat dem Schlepper dafür Geld gezahlt. Der preis lag vor einem Jahr zwischen 8 000 und 10 000 Dollar. Mittlerweile liegen die Preise zwischen 1500 und 3000 Dollar.



> In einer vom Krieg zerrütteten Region wird man seine Ersparnisse wohl  kaum auf der Bank lagern. Daß man den ganzen Batzen dafür einsetzt, um  sich in einer friedlichen Region eine Zukunft aufzubauen, ist doch nur  allzu nachvollziehbar.



Ja. Würde wahrscheinlich jeder so machen. Steht außer Frage.



> Nein, wer Straftaten begeht, verliert dadurch *nicht *die  Eigenschaft, "hilfsbedürftig" zu sein. Allerdings muß man sich in diesen  Fällen Gedanken dazu machen, ob das Helfen solcher Personen noch im  Sinne der Allgemeinheit ist.



In meinen Augen schon. Ich habe in meinem Leben viele Hilfsbedürftige gesehen. Menschen die alles verloren haben. Die im Winter, bei -10 grad in kleinen Zelten wohnen mussten, in eine Zeltstadt für 5 000 Menschen in der 10 000 gelebt haben. Es gab keine klagen, es gab keine Schlägereien, es gab keine Forderungen. Trotz ihre Lage waren die Menschen froh am Leben zu sein und sie waren froh dass sie von uns medizinische Versorgung und Essen bekommen haben. Wir hatten auch welche, die es ausnutzen wollten, um sich selber zu bereichern. Mit der Zeit bekommt man ein Gefühl dafür, wie ein hilfsbedürftiger aussieht, wie er sich bewegt, was seine Augen sagen. 
Wenn ich die ganzen Typen gesehen habe, die in München am Bahnhof ausgestiegen sind, und von diesen ganzen Plüschtierwerfern empfangen wurden, konnte ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Das waren keine hilfsbedürftige.

Wenn man im Leben sehr oft und sehr vielen Menschen geholfen hat, stellt man fest dass man auch sehr oft ausgenutzt wurde, dass man auf auf die Mitleidstour reingefallen ist. Dass Betrüger die eigene Gutmütigkeit ausgenutzt haben. Man bekommt viele solche Lektionen im Leben wenn man jeden Tag anderen hilft. Irgendwann bekommt man ein Gespür dafür.

Die deutschen kommen mir vor als ob sie das erste mal im Leben jemanden helfen. Gespendet haben die deutschen schon immer, aber eine spende mit einem Zahlschein ist was anderes als eine sichtbare Hilfe. Und jetzt bekommen die deutschen genau diese Lektionen. Mach dir nichts daraus, ist der lauf der Dinge, da musste ich auch durch. War früher auch so naiv und wollte immer jedem helfen, hab überall nur unschuldige gesehen, wofür ich auch oft einen hohen preis bezahlt habe.



> Fordern kann man viel. Bringt aber nichts, wenn es keine Idee gibt, wie man das denn durchsetzen kann.



Ach echt? In Australien funktioniert es. Stelle dir mal vor, dort gibt es eine Regierung die ihre Bürger beschützen will! Ist das zu fassen? Eine Regierung die an das Volk denkt, für welches sie verantwortlich ist. Einfach unglaublich! ^^

Sie haben ein Auswahl verfahren, und kontrollieren wenn sie ins Land lassen. Genau wie Kanada übrigens.


----------



## nuuub (17. August 2016)

> Weil Terroristen ohne den Deckmantel des Flüchtlings natürlich keine  einzige Möglichkeit hätten, ins Land zu kommen. Meinst du ernsthaft,  jemand, der eine in Extremistenkreisen prestigeträchtige Anschlagsserie  wie in Paris plant, läßt sich von der Einwanderungs- und Asylpolitik in  Deutschland aufhalten?



Sie hätten es schwieriger, das bedeutet sie würden mehr Fehler machen, das bedeutet die Wahrscheinlichkeit sie zu erwischen bevor etwas passiert würde höher sein.
Von den Letzten 10 Terroranschlägen in Europa, wie viele von den Tätern sind nochmal über die Balkanroute gekommen? ^^



> Und? Wie willst du unterscheiden? Meinst du, IS Attentäter könnten sich  nicht ein "cleanes" Handy besorgen und sich unauffällig geben?



Klar können sie es.

Und deswegen gilt, Sicherheit der Bevölkerung geht vor. Wenn zweifel bestehen, draußen lassen. So kaltherzig es klingen mag. Es ist notwendig. Nicht nur zum schutz der Bevölkerung, sondern auch zum Schutz der Zukunft vor der AfD.

Je mehr verbrechen und Terroranschläge von den Flüchtlingen/Muslimen/Ausländern verübt werden, desto mehr Menschen werden sich den rechten Parteien zuwenden. Das ist keine Hellseherei, das ist logische schlussfolgerung. Willst du dass die rechten regieren? Ich will es nicht. Also müssen unangenehme Entscheidungen getroffen werden.



> Alles Punkte, die das Strafmaß verringern. Kann man von halten, was man will, aber so ist nun mal unser Gesetz.



Abgesehen davon dass ich an die Reue dieser Kerle nicht glaube, es ist trotzdem ein sehr mildes Urteil. Für die Eltern der Mädchen wird es wahrscheinlich wie ein schlag ins Gesicht sein. So nebenbei, was glaubst du welche Partei die nächstes Jahr wählen werden?



> Abwarten.



Wenn es so weiter geht, erreicht die AfD 15%, passieren noch ein paar Terroranschläge mehr, sind auch 25% möglich. Über 5% kommen sie auf jedem Fall.



> Nur mal zur Sicherheit: Das eben erwähnte Urteil ist von den _Richtern _gefällt worden, nicht vom Bundestag oä.



Nur mal zu Sicherheit: ohne den Merkel kurs,  "Wir haben in Deutschland den Tag der offenen Tür", wäre es möglicherweise nicht passiert. 



> Jeder sucht sich seine eigene Mitte und der Ton macht die Musik.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Quatsch. 

Wer gar keine Ausländer reinlassen will, das ist wohl eher rechts.
Wer alles und jeden reinlassen will, das ist wohl eher links.

Die Mitte ist, wie der Name schon sagt, dazwischen in der Mitte.

Und was für ein Ton?

Sowohl die Linken als auch die Rechten hören nur das was sie hören wollen. 

Wenn man die Merkel und die Bundesregierung für die Planlose Flüchtlingspolitik kritisiert, gehen die Linken sofort an die Decke und schreien ganz laut "Nazi!"
Versucht man den Rechten zu erklären dass man Menschlich bleiben muss und denjenigen die Hilfe brauchen, auch helfen muss, schreien die auch ganz laut "Volksverräter! Weichei!"

Wie gesagt, seit Monaten führe ich solche Diskussionen, sowohl mit den Rechten, als auch mit den Linken. Die einen sind schlicht zu Dumm um etwas zu verstehen, die anderen zu Naiv um 5 Schritte voraus zu denken. Und ich bin der Depp der es nicht lassen kann ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (17. August 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Richtig. Der Glaube ist wichtig, Religionen sind Schwachsinn. Erschaffen um dumme Menschen zu kontrollieren.



Ich möchte da einhaken und ergänzen, dass ich das zwar weitgehend ähnlich sehe, aber dennoch anerkenne, dass es Menschen gibt, die, im Namen ihrer Religion tatsächlich viel Gutes bewirken wollen und das auch tun.

Klar, sagt sich der nüchterne Atheist in mir, das könnten die doch auch vermutlich genauso gut ohne religiösen Hintergrund, aber nun gut, wenn's hilft?


----------



## nuuub (17. August 2016)

> Ich möchte da einhaken und ergänzen



Der Glaube, der ist wichtig. Der Glaube hilft uns unmögliches zu erreichen. Der Glaube kann uns Kraft geben. 

Es ist dabei egal, ob man an einen Gott glaubt, an die Natur, oder an eine Macht.

Die Religionen, mit ihren Regeln, ihren Schriften, ihren Gebräuchen, ihren Kirchen, ihren Oberhäuptern, ihren Reichtümern...

Die Religionen sind der Grund für das meisten übel in der Geschichte der Menschheit. Nicht der Glaube.


----------



## Spassbremse (17. August 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Der Glaube, der ist wichtig. Der Glaube hilft uns unmögliches zu erreichen. Der Glaube kann uns Kraft geben.
> 
> Es ist dabei egal, ob man an einen Gott glaubt, an die Natur, oder an eine Macht.
> 
> ...



Ja, dem kann ich mich anschließen, insbesondere, wenn man sich vor Augen hält, dass Nationalsozialimus/Stalinismus/Maoismus letztlich auch eine Religion waren...


----------



## Ajkula (4. September 2016)

Ich finde es lustig dass ihr in der BRD die AfD als Gefahr anseht, als eine rechtsextreme Partei die der NPD gleicht.
Nun die AfD ist die einzige Partei die sich für Volksabstimmungen einsetzt, natürlich macht das die Regierenden nervös, man kann doch das Stimmvieh nicht einfach mitentscheiden lassen was gemacht wird.
Aber was steht da eigentlich noch zur Auswahl?
Die Linke, ein Sammelbecken für Ex-SEDler und jede Sorte von Radikalen die eurer Nation den Tod wünschen, was sie auch mit Plakaten und Transparenten kundtun, mit Gysi der für die Stasi als Spitzel gearbeitet hat, an der Spitze, dann die Grünen, die als Pädophile angefangen haben, und heute Multikulti, Gendermainstreaming und Toleranz gegenüber Verbrechern praktizieren, dh sich betroffen fühlen wenn die Polizei einen Axtmoslem erschiessen muß bevor dieser zuschlägt. Dann wäre da noch die SPD die seit Schröder ihre Ideale ganz über Bord geworfen hat um für den dicken Gabriel Platz zu machen, welcher die Bürger die nicht mit ihm und seiner Mesiterin einer Meinung sind als "Pack" bezeichnet und staatsmännisch den Stinkefinger zeigt. Und da ist dann noch die CDU die seit Helmut Kohl nur mehr Mist gebaut hat und eine Frau an der Spitze hat die vermutlich noch immer nicht begriffen hat was sie gerade anstellt.

Was kann da der Deutsche noch wählen ausser der AfD?
Und selbst wenn diese den Klimawandel anzweifelt ist das noch das allerkleinste Übel, lieber hab ich es ein bischen wärmer als dass ich zusehen muß wie bärtige Barbaren "unzüchtige" frauen auf dem Stadtplatz hinrichten.

Oh, pardon das ist ja so ähnlich schon der Fall, passietr mit Machete, Küchenmesser usw. nur momentan darf ein gericht noch ein paar Monate Sozialarbeit verteilen.


----------



## Worrel (5. September 2016)

Ajkula schrieb:


> Nun die AfD ist die einzige Partei die sich für Volksabstimmungen einsetzt, natürlich macht das die Regierenden nervös, man kann doch das Stimmvieh nicht einfach mitentscheiden lassen was gemacht wird.


Wenn man eins aus dem Brexit gelernt hat: Nein, kann man wirklich nicht. 
Solange es dermaßen viele Leute gibt, die einfach mal das Gegenteil von dem ankreuzen, was sie eigentlich wollen und sich dann wundern, daß das keine Spaßveranstaltung für die versteckte Kamera, sondern schon die richtige Wahl war - solange sollte man tunlichst von direkten Volksentscheiden Abstand nehmen.

Siehe auch folgendes Zitat:
"Eine ernsthafte Schwäche der Demokratie ist, daß sie sich danach richten muß, was der Bürger denkt, ehe die Gewißheit besteht, ob er es überhaupt tut." (Hans Kaspar)



> Aber was steht da eigentlich noch zur Auswahl?
> Die Linke, ein Sammelbecken für Ex-SEDler und jede Sorte von Radikalen die eurer Nation den Tod wünschen, ...


Blödsinn. Die Linke ist gegen Nationalismus. Das ist was völlig anderes, als "gegen die Nation" zu sein.

Und wenn Die Linke ein Sammelbecken für Radikale ist, ist es die AfD auch.



> was sie auch mit Plakaten und Transparenten kundtun,


... wovon ich in einer Google Suche nichts gefunden habe.



> mit Gysi der für die Stasi als Spitzel gearbeitet hat,


(Ex-)Verbrecher gibt es in jeder Partei - ob das nun abgeschriebene Doktorarbeiten, Spendenaffären, erfundene Lebensläufe, Volksverhetzung, alkoholisiertes Autofahren oder was auch immer ist.



> dann die Grünen, die als Pädophile angefangen haben,


Schwachsinn. Die haben nicht "als Pädophile angefangen", sondern als Partei zum Schutze der Natur - daher übrigens auch der Name . und haben im Geiste der sexuellen Befreiung der 68er Generation auch einige freiere gesetzliche Regelungen zum Thema Sexualität geplant.

Ziel der Partei war es nicht in erster Linie, Pädophilie zu legalisieren, sondern „Gewaltfreie Sexualität“:
_wikipedia_: „Gewaltfreie Sexualität“ dürfe „niemals Gegenstand strafrechtlicher Verfolgung sein“. Daher seien „alle Straftatbestände zu streichen, die gewaltfreie Sexualität mit Strafe bedrohen“. 

Das Problem war wohl, daß in der entsprechenden Arbeitsgruppe dann tatsächlich Pädophile waren.

Bitte auch bedenken: 
_ebenfalls Wikipedia_: Bereits sieben Tage nach dem Parteitag wurde der Beschluss wegen schwerer Bedenken vom Landeshauptausschuss mit 40 zu 4 Stimmen ausgesetzt, ohne ihn aber aufheben zu können. Der Landeshauptausschuss berief für den 30. März 1985 eine Sonder-Landesdelegiertenkonferenz in Bad Godesberg ein, die einen „neuen Programmteil »Sexualität und Herrschaft« verabschiedete in dem nur noch die Abschaffung der Paragraphen 175 und 182 (Sexueller Missbrauch von Jugendlichen) gefordert wurde, womit die Grünen/NRW ihre Forderungen an die der Bundesgrünen anglichen“.

Sprich: Das waren "nur" die Grünen in NRW, bei denen das Thema hochkam, Die Grünen als Gesamtpartei wollten das nie.



> und heute Multikulti, Gendermainstreaming


Und? Was ist schlecht daran, wenn man in einer idealen Welt sich nicht für seine Religion, Hautfarbe, sexuellen Vorlieben ... schämen/verstecken muß und nicht doof angeschaut wird?



> und Toleranz gegenüber Verbrechern praktizieren, dh sich betroffen fühlen wenn die Polizei einen Axtmoslem erschiessen muß bevor dieser zuschlägt.


a) Menschenrechte gelten auch für Verbrecher. Es ist durchaus angebracht, situationsbedingt darauf zu achten, daß der Täter die Festnahme überlebt und die Judikative das Urteil über ihn fällt. Denn dafür haben wir die Gewaltenteilung in unserem Land.

b) allerdings gehört da auch entsprechendes Vertrauen in das System dazu: Wenn in diesem konkreten Fall der Täter erschossen wurde, ist erstmal davon auszugehen, daß es keine andere Möglichkeit gab, ihn zu stoppen. Und ja: Künast hat da Scheiße getwittert. 
Das unterscheidet sie allerdings nicht in Geringsten von beispielsweise der Storch, die ja nur auf der Maus ausgerutscht sein will und ähnlichen Ausreden gerade aus den Reihen der AfD.



> ...um für den dicken Gabriel Platz zu machen, welcher die Bürger die nicht mit ihm und seiner Mesiterin einer Meinung sind als "Pack" bezeichnet und staatsmännisch den Stinkefinger zeigt.


Wen hat er denn als "Pack" bezeichnet?
Laut diesem Video (Pack@2:15) Leute, die man für ihr Verhalten ins Gefängnis bringen sollte - also *nicht *friedliche, "besorgte" Bürger, sondern Randalierer, die eine Gefahr für Leib und Leben bedeuten, Terror und Sachbeschädigung betreiben.

Und hey, ein Politiker, der Nazis den Stinkefinger zeigt, ist mir immer noch lieber als irgendeine aalglatte Wurst, die sich überall durchschlängelt und *allen *gefallen will, ohne irgendeine eigene Meinung zu haben.



> Was kann da der Deutsche noch wählen ausser der AfD?


Wie kann man AfD wählen? Nur mal kurz mitdenken, bitte:

- Politische Parteien werden ins Amt gewählt, damit die entsprechenden Politiker die staatlichen Probleme regeln.
- Dazu braucht man Konzepte, Lösungen, Ziele ...

Die AfD hat: warte, ich schau gerad ... moment ... gleich ... ähm, ne ich finde nichts. Die kritisieren nur ohne eigene Ideen oder gar Lösungsvorschläge zu haben und machen eigentlich nur auf sich aufmerksam, wenn sie eine Fahne in einer Talkshow über eine Sessellehne hängen, Boateng nicht zum Nachbarn haben wollen, oder einen Schießbefehl auf Kinder fordern, die von der Flüchtlingsinsel, auf die die Flüchtlinge alle abgeschoben werden sollen, fliehen wollen.

Wenn man jetzt also rein aus Protest die AfD wählt und die schlimmstenfalls die Mehrheit bekommt, hat sie gar keinen mehr, gegen den sie protestieren könnte. Und dann? ein sinnvolles eigenes Programm haben die ja nicht. Müssen dann aber trotzdem 4 Jahre lang irgendwie Politik machen ...



> lieber hab ich es ein bischen wärmer als dass ich zusehen muß wie bärtige Barbaren "unzüchtige" frauen auf dem Stadtplatz hinrichten.


Kannst du mir mal eben helfen? welche Partei will das denn? wen muß ich wählen, damit das Wirklichkeit wird? Unter welcher Parteiflagge soll sowas denn legalisiert werden?

Oder auch: Was hat denn die AfD für eine tolle Lösung, daß die "IS" Idioten sich daraufhin sagen: "Ne hörmal, die Petry ist ja jetzt Bundeskanzlerin, da gehen wir nicht mehr nach Deutschland."?


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2016)

ach, du denkst, das war ernst gemeint? ich dachte, das wär ein best of der dämlichsten social-media-floskeln aus der rechten und rechtspopulistischen ecke. eine art persiflage also.


----------



## Worrel (5. September 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ach, du denkst, das war ernst gemeint? ich dachte, das wär ein best of der dämlichsten social-media-floskeln aus der rechten und rechtspopulistischen ecke. eine art persiflage also.


- kein Smiley
- keine Zitat-"
- den leider immer noch stattfindenden Wahlerfolgen der AfD zufolge gibt es ja Leute, die  meinen, es wäre sinnvoll, AfD zu wählen

=> ja, leider muß man davon ausgehen, daß sowas ernst gemeint sein kann.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. September 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja, dem kann ich mich anschließen, insbesondere, wenn man sich vor Augen hält, dass Nationalsozialimus/Stalinismus/Maoismus letztlich auch eine Religion waren...


Ebenso wie der Kapitalismus und insbesondere der Neoliberalismus. Ohne Glaube geht numal nichts. In unserem Fall ist Gott der Markt und seine unsichtbare Hand... 


@Worrel
Respekt für deine unermüdliche Aufklärungsarbeit an der Basis.


----------



## nuuub (6. September 2016)

> Nein, kann man wirklich nicht.



Sauber. Also schaffen wir doch die Wahlen ab, nehmen dem Bürger das recht zu wählen, der hat ja eh keine Ahnung, und führen die Diktatur wieder ein. 
Das Merkel wird den Job sicher gerne übernehmen. Viel ändert sich ja dann nicht... ^^



> Und? Was ist schlecht daran, wenn man in einer idealen Welt sich nicht  für seine Religion, Hautfarbe, sexuellen Vorlieben ...  schämen/verstecken muß und nicht doof angeschaut wird?



Daran ist überhaupt nichts schlecht. Es wäre ja fast wie im Paradies. ^^

Nur die Begrüßungen würden dann ein bisschen länger dauern ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DQ61G9ir0Q



> - Politische Parteien werden ins Amt gewählt, damit die entsprechenden Politiker die staatlichen Probleme regeln.
> - Dazu braucht man Konzepte, Lösungen, Ziele ...



Absolut richtig!

Die Deutschen wählen eine Regierung, damit diese Regierung IHRE Probleme löst, und dafür sorgt dass man in ihrem Land gut leben kann.

Welche Probleme wurden den in den letzten 10 Jahren gelöst? Welche Probleme wurden neu geschaffen?



> Die AfD hat: warte, ich schau gerad ... moment ... gleich ... ähm, ne ich finde nichts



Die CDU/CSU/SPD hat: warte, ich schau gerad ... moment ... gleich ... ähm, ne ich finde nichts ^^



> oder einen Schießbefehl auf Kinder fordern, die von der  Flüchtlingsinsel, auf die die Flüchtlinge alle abgeschoben werden  sollen, fliehen wollen.



Frank Oesterhelweg CDU Zitat:

"Die Polizei muss solche Horden mit allen Mitteln stoppen - auch unter Anwendung von Schußwaffen"

Boris Palmer Die Grünen Zitat:

"Die Außengrenzen sind zu schließen, notfalls bewaffnet"

Heinrich Bedford-Strohm EKD Zitat:

"Nächstenliebe schließt aber nicht aus, in bestimmten Situationen zum Schutz von Menschen Gewalt anzuwenden"

Frauke Petry AfD Zitat:

http://www.morgenweb.de/nachrichten/politik/sie-konnen-es-nicht-lassen-1.2620328



> Oder auch: Was hat denn die AfD für eine tolle Lösung, daß die "IS"  Idioten sich daraufhin sagen: "Ne hörmal, die Petry ist ja jetzt  Bundeskanzlerin, da gehen wir nicht mehr nach Deutschland."?



Was hat denn die CDU/CSU/SPD für eine tolle Lösung?

Ach ja... Die Grenzen öffnen und ohne Kontrollen alles reinlassen... ^^

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Auch wenn es dem einen oder anderen nicht gefällt.

Die Deutschen Politiker haben die Verantwortung für Deutschland. Ende. Nicht für Afrika, nicht für Syrien, nicht für Libyen. Sondern für Deutschland. 

Wenn jemand helfen will, soll er es ruhig machen. Er kann Spenden, oder er kann es so machen wie ich es auch getan habe, er kann mit Hilfsorganisationen runter fliegen und dort daran arbeiten den Menschen zu helfen. 

Aber. Die Politiker sollten sich für das Volk interessieren, für welches sie verantwortlich sind. Das ist denen ihr Job. Dafür werden sie bezahlt.

Wenn sie es nicht tun, dann wählen die Menschen das nächste mal eine andere Partei, von der sie sich mehr versprechen. Das ist Demokratie.

Die CDU hat die Warnschüsse ignoriert, und hat jetzt die Quittung bekommen. 

Lernen sie etwas daraus? So wie es aussieht, eher nicht.

Viele CDU Politiker haben sich in den letzten Tagen zu Wort gemeldet und haben gesagt "Wir müssen die Politik besser erklären". 

Was nichts weiter als Bullshit ist. Erklären muss man da nichts mehr. Die CDU muss ihre Politik ändern. 

Eine kleine Geschichte.

Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit hat der Bundespräsident Gauck, die Patenschaft für ein Kind übernommen. Ist an sich nichts besonderes, bei Familien mit vielen Kindern übernimmt der Bundespräsident sowas öfter. Dieses mal war es etwas besonderes. 

Ein Kosovo-Albaner, mittlerweile 28 Jahre Alt, arbeitslos, verheiratet mit zwei Frauen gleichzeitig, hat mit jeder Frau 4 Kinder. Alle zusammen leben mittlerweile in einem großem Haus. Bezahlt alles der Staat. 

Nur so nebenbei, Bigami ist in Deutschland verboten. Es hindert den Gauck aber nicht daran, die Patenschaft zu übernehmen.

Auf der anderen seite, hast du zb einen 50 Jahre alten Deutschen, der sein leben lang die SPD gewählt hat, der sein leben lang hart geschuftet hat, der noch nie Arbeitslos war, der jetzt lesen muss dass er vielleicht bis 69 weiter ackern muss, dass seine Rente ihm zum leben nicht reichen wird...

Was glaubst du wie er sich fühl, wenn er sieht wie der Sabedin Tatari, so heißt der Kosovo-Albaner, nichts tut und alles vom Staat bekommt?

Wundert es dich, wenn so jemand dann aus Wut die AfD wählt?

Mich wundert es kein bischen.

Die momentane Situation und der erfolg der AfD, ist das ergebnis der Politik der letzten 10 Jahre. So einfach ist es.

Du suchst nach schuldigen? Einfach mal nach Berlin schauen. Bundeskanzleramt.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. September 2016)

Das hatte mich schon lange mal interessiert. Wie ist das eigentlich rechtlich, wenn ein Ausländer mit mehreren Ehefrauen nach Deutschland zieht. Zählt dann nur die erste Ehefrau als echte Ehefrau? Wie ist es da z.B. mit dem Steuer- und Erbschaftsrecht? Wie ist das strafrechtlich?


----------



## Scholdarr (6. September 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Du suchst nach schuldigen? Einfach mal nach Berlin schauen. Bundeskanzleramt.


Eher: Fehler der Regierungspolitik + Medien und langjährige Indoktrinierung + wirtschaftliches Paradigma + diverse gesellschaftliche Gruppierungen + rechte Demagogen + linke Schwäche, linkes Erbe im Osten und der Zerfall der SPD + Konzept der Volkspartei + externe Einflüsse + purer Egoismus und Dummheit von Teilen der Bevölkerung + ...

Aber der Populist (er)findet eben immer einfache Antworten auf eigentlich komplexe Sachverhalte. Also ist an allem natürlich die böse Merkel schuld...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (6. September 2016)

Geht es hier noch um Ego Shooter /  Killer Spiele ?


----------



## Taiwez (6. September 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Geht es hier noch um Ego Shooter /  Killer Spiele ?



Ab nem gewissen Punkt geht es in jedem Thread um Sexismus, Flüchtlinge oder die AfD, finde dich damit ab..


----------



## nuuub (6. September 2016)

> Das hatte mich schon lange mal interessiert



Seit 2004 werden solche Ehen in Deutschland geduldet. Vorausgesetzt, die Ehen wurden im Ausland geschlossen. Hier darf man eine zweite Frau nicht heiraten.

Es gibt etliche "Flüchtlinge" die mit zwei oder drei Frauen hier angekommen sind. 

Und es wird noch mehr. 

In den muslimischen Ländern ist es üblich dass der Mann für die Ehefrau bezahlen muss. Während der Hohlzeit verkündet dann der stolze Vater wie viel er für seine Tochter bekommen hat. Am nächsten Tag wird dann der Bettlacken, auf dem das Blut von der Entjungferung zu sehen ist, ausgebreitet damit es jeder bewundern kann. Danach werden die Umschläge mit dem Geld in den Bettlacken geworfen. Jap, so eine Hochzeit ist schon lustig ^^ Aber das nur am Rande.

Diese notwendige Bezahlung sorgt dafür dass sich reiche und arme nicht "vermischen". In diesen Ländern wäre so was undenkbar, dort heiratet man nicht aus Liebe.

Diese ganzen jungen "Flüchtlinge", haben zwar keine Reichtümer, aber, alleine durch ihre Aufenthaltsgenehmigung in Deutschland ist ihr wert bei sich zu hause erheblich gestiegen.

Das bedeutet, auch sie können sich jetzt zwei oder drei Jungfrauen leisten, sie in ihrem Land heiraten, und im Rahmen der Familienzusammenführung nach Deutschland holen. 

Gesetzlich, wie gesagt, seit 2004, haben beide Frauen Anspruch auf Geld vom Staat. 

Viel schlimmer als Bigamie, sind in Deutschland die Kinderehen. Diese werden ebenfalls geduldet.

Wenn ein Muslim in seinem Land eine 14 Jährige geheiratet hat, kann er hier mit ihr ganz legal leben. Das Oberlandgericht Bamberg, hat eine Ehe für gültig erklärt, in der ein 14 jähriges Mädchen, eine Syrerin, den eigenen Cousin heiraten musste.

Ein hoch auf die deutschen Gerichte... Wohin man schaut, nur Vollidioten... 

Alleine in Berlin gibt es über 100 offiziell registrierten Kinderehen.


----------



## Ajkula (7. September 2016)

nuub hat Worrel ja schon passend geantwortet, aber trotzdem noch ein paar Sachen:

Zum Todeswunsch dr Nation durch die Linke und die Linken im Allgemeinen (auch wenn ich mich als liberal verstehe verwende ich diesen Begriff nicht gerne da man mit diesem Gesindel in einen Topf geworfen wird):

https://killerbeesagt.wordpress.com/2015/01/27/

Gabriel damals:

[url]https://ddbnews.wordpress.com/2016/02/28/wenn-wahlen-etwas-aendern-wuerden/
[/URL]
Roth damals:
https://diskurskorrekt.wordpress.com/2015/12/08/ich-schiess-auf-claudia-roth-und-sie-kriegt-loecher-wie-ein-golfplatz/

Zitate von Roth, Künast, Bendit usw. gibt es genug, wenn bedarf besteht kann ich diese zusammensuchen obwohl das finden kein Problem sein sollte.



> Und? Was ist schlecht daran, wenn man in einer idealen Welt sich nicht   für seine Religion, Hautfarbe, sexuellen Vorlieben ...   schämen/verstecken muß und nicht doof angeschaut wird?



Multikulti hat nichts mit Hautfarbe, sexuellen Vorlieben oder ähnlichem zu tun sondern mit den Sachen die wirklich in das Leben von anderen eingreifen, nämlich die Aussage dass alle Kulturen gleichwertig sind und nebeneinander existieren können. Das ist Blödsinn! Manche Kulturen sind gleichwertig, andere sind absolut minderwertig. Ich lehne es ab eine Zivilisation, eine hart erkämpfte Errungenschaft, welche auf von Menschen erarbeiteten Rechten, beruht, Gleichheit* und Freiheit* betont mit einem Todeskult zu vergleichen der 50% der Menschen Daheim einsperrt, und in einem Mobilknast** rumlaufen läßt, der Homosexuelle hinrichtet oder auspeitscht, der Ehebrecherinnen steinigt, der Kritiker, Abtrünnige und Ungläubige tötet, der selbst nicht den Hauch von Toleranz kennt wo er die Macht hat.

Multikulti ist Scheisse und der beste Weg in den Untergang.


*Nein, Freiheit und Gleichheit kann es für deren Feinde eben nicht geben.
**Nein, ein Kopftuch ist nicht ein Schritt in die Richtige Richtung, eine "Liberalisierung" zum selben Zweck ist keine, und nur so gut wie ein Axthieb von hinten anstelle eines Solchen in die Stirn.


----------



## nuuub (7. September 2016)

> Aber der Populist (er)findet eben immer einfache Antworten auf eigentlich komplexe Sachverhalte



Könntest du dann die "komplexe Sachverhalte" einem Dummbeutel, wie ich anscheinend einer bin, erklären? ^^
Auch wenn Enisra anderer Meinung ist, ich lerne gerne dazu. ^^


----------



## Scholdarr (7. September 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Könntest du dann die "komplexe Sachverhalte" einem Dummbeutel, wie ich anscheinend einer bin, erklären? ^^
> Auch wenn Enisra anderer Meinung ist, ich lerne gerne dazu. ^^


Die andere Hälfte vom meinem Post zu lesen wäre ein Anfang.

Voraussetzung für jede sinnvolle Diskussion ist übrigens ein ausreichendes Verständnis für die Bedeutung und die Interpretation von Statistiken. Einzelbeispiele sind hingegen äußerst schwache Argumente, die meist keinerlei tatsächliche Aussagekraft haben.


----------



## nuuub (7. September 2016)

> Statistiken



Bin dabei ^^

Anteil der Ausländer in Baden Württembergischen Gefängnissen, 44.6%
Zitat, "Hohe Zuwachsraten gab es vor allem bei Inhaftierten aus den Maghrebstaaten"

Baden-Württemberg: "Zahl der Häftlinge flüchtlingsbedingt stark gestiegen" - DIE WELT
______________________________

Statistik der Polizei in NRW bezüglich Sexualdelikte in Bädern.

103 Strafanzeigen seit Jahresbeginn, davon 44 durch Zuwanderer.

Statistik der Polizei in NRW-Bädern: Seit Jahresbeginn 103 Sex-Anzeigen - N24.de
________________________________

Zitat:

"Da gab Innenminister Ralf Jäger (SPD) bekannt, dass 2015 in NRW „von 100  Marokkanern 33,6 und von 100 Algeriern 38,6 straffällig“ geworden seien"

https://beta.welt.de/regionales/nrw...te-Asylbewerber-aus-Nordafrika-kriminell.html



Willst du noch mehr Statistiken? ^^


----------



## Scholdarr (7. September 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Willst du noch mehr Statistiken? ^^


"Voraussetzung für jede sinnvolle Diskussion ist übrigens ein ausreichendes Verständnis für die *Bedeutung und die Interpretation* von Statistiken."


----------



## Spiritogre (7. September 2016)

Na ja, auch wenn gerade Linke und Grüne die Statistiken nicht lesen können und irgendwas hindrehen um zu beschönigen, der Ausländeranteil in Polizeiberichten ist schon extrem (da tragen aber auch Polen und Russen gut mit zu bei) im Vergleich zum Anteil an der Gesamtbevölkerung. 

Ich habe ja jahrelang praktisch täglich die lokalen Polizeiberichte reinbekommen, insbesondere wenn es da um Raub oder Diebstahl ging stand in 80 - 90 Prozent der Berichte "südländisch aussehender Täter" in der Beschreibung. Bei einer Stadt mit 80.000 Einwohnern und ca. 15 - 20 Prozent Ausländeranteil.


----------



## Worrel (7. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (7. September 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bild



Genialer Film btw.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Na ja, auch wenn gerade Linke und Grüne die Statistiken nicht lesen können


Wer sind denn diese ominösen "Linken und Grünen"?


----------



## nuuub (7. September 2016)

> "Voraussetzung für jede sinnvolle Diskussion ist übrigens ein ausreichendes Verständnis für die *Bedeutung und die Interpretation* von Statistiken."



Also damit ich es richtig verstehe.

Du meinst also dass ich unfähig bin Statistiken zu Interpretieren, und somit eine sinnvolle Diskussion nicht möglich ist. 

Richtig? ^^

Dann erkläre mir mal, wie man die Statistiken die ich oben gepostet habe falsch deuten kann. ^^

Es ist viel einfacher jemandem einfach Dummheit zu unterstellen, als seine Fakten zu widerlegen.
Passt schon, ist kein Neuland für mich. Kenne ich zu genüge. ^^



> Ich habe ja jahrelang praktisch täglich die lokalen Polizeiberichte reinbekommen



Nach der Silvester-Nacht in Köln, habe ich in der Presse wie Spiegel, Stern, Focus usw nach Meldungen gesucht, und nichts gefunden. Also habe ich ein "Experiment" gestartet.

Einfach bei Google "Flüchtling Vergewaltigung" eingeben, und bei den Suchoptionen auf "Letzte 24 Std" klicken. 

Dann kommt man auf die Meldungen der Regionalen Presse. 

Habe es vier Wochen, den ganzen Januar über, jeden Tag durchgezogen. Jeden Tag gab es mindestens eine Meldung, oft auch zwei, am Montag, also am ersten Tag nach dem Wochenende, gab es auch schon mal drei oder vier.

Auch wenn man bedenkt, dass 30% einfach nur Falschmeldungen waren, oder Lügen um die Flüchtlinge zu diskreditieren, die übrigen 70% waren mehr als genug.

Das will man aber nicht wissen. 

Zitat Merkel heute, 

"Weniger Flüchtlinge, mehr Wohnungen für alle, höhere Sicherheit: Die Situation ist heute um ein vielfaches besser als vor einem Jahr."

Außer dass durch ihre Politik die AfD zu zweitstärksten Macht in Meck-Pomm geworden ist ^^

Aber hey, man muss sich nur so lange das gleiche einreden, bis man es selber glaubt. ^^


----------



## Scholdarr (7. September 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Also damit ich es richtig verstehe.
> 
> Du meinst also dass ich unfähig bin Statistiken zu Interpretieren, und somit eine sinnvolle Diskussion nicht möglich ist.
> 
> Richtig? ^^


Nein. 



> Dann erkläre mir mal, wie man die Statistiken die ich oben gepostet habe falsch deuten kann. ^^


Du bist doch derjenige, der die Statistiken gepostet hat. Also solltest du mal vorlegen, was die deiner Meinung aussagen und wie das hier mit dem Kontext der gesamten Diskussion zusammen hängt. Wenn du das geleistet hast, äußere ich mich eventuell selbst dazu. 



> Es ist viel einfacher jemandem einfach Dummheit zu unterstellen, als seine Fakten zu widerlegen.
> Passt schon, ist kein Neuland für mich. Kenne ich zu genüge. ^^


Ich habe dir gar nichts unterstellt, schon gar nicht Dummheit. Ich habe ganz neutral dargelegt, was ich für eine rationale Diskussion für unabdingbar halte.

Allerdings möchte ich an dieser Stelle explizit darauf verweisen, dass du in einigen Beiträgen bisher eben nicht mit der Einführung von Statistiken und deren Interpretation aufgefallen bist, sondern vor allem mit Einzelbeispielen, die keinerlei Aussagekraft für gesamtgesellschaftliche Zusammenhänge haben. Du darfst das gerne ändern, die Diskussion kann davon nur profitieren.



> Nach der Silvester-Nacht in Köln, habe ich in der Presse wie Spiegel, Stern, Focus usw nach Meldungen gesucht, und nichts gefunden. Also habe ich ein "Experiment" gestartet.
> 
> Einfach bei Google "Flüchtling Vergewaltigung" eingeben, und bei den Suchoptionen auf "Letzte 24 Std" klicken.
> 
> ...


Hast du das dasselbe Spiel auch nur mit "Vergewaltigung" durchgezogen, also ohne "Flüchtling". Eine gute Statistik braucht auch immer Kontext und Kontrollgruppen, ansonsten handelt es sich nur um Zahlen ohne Bedeutung.

Und woher weißt du, dass 30% Falschmeldungen waren und die restlichen 70% wahr? Hast du jeden einzelnen Fall selbst nachverfolgt bis zur Urteilsverkündung? Das ist komisch, denn normalerweise gibt es in Deutschland sehr viele Fälle, die überhaupt nicht so schnell zur Verhandlung kommen...

Und auch wieder: Was genau soll uns dein "Experiment" sagen? Ich vermisse erneut Deutung und Interpretation (unabhängig von den methodischen Mängeln des Experiments) und die Einbettung in einen größeren Kontext.



> Zitat Merkel heute,
> 
> "Weniger Flüchtlinge, mehr Wohnungen für alle, höhere Sicherheit: Die Situation ist heute um ein vielfaches besser als vor einem Jahr."
> 
> ...


Dass die AfD jetzt zweitstärkste Macht in Meck-Pomm geworden ist, tut niemandem konkret weh (außer vlt. den Grünen und der NPD, die aus dem Landtag geflogen sind). Ansonsten gibt es in Meck-Pomm business as usual und die GroKo wird vermutlich fortgesetzt. Viel Gerede um nichts.

Und die Situation ist ja "besser" als vor einem Jahr, wenn man das aus Perspektive der AfD-Anhänger sieht. Merkel hat den Flüchtlingsstrom schon lange effektiv begrenzt, unter anderem durch den schäbigen Deal mit der Türkei.


----------



## Worrel (8. September 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Nach der Silvester-Nacht in Köln, habe ich in der Presse wie Spiegel, Stern, Focus usw nach Meldungen gesucht, und nichts gefunden. Also habe ich ein "Experiment" gestartet.
> 
> Einfach bei Google "Flüchtling Vergewaltigung" eingeben, und bei den Suchoptionen auf "Letzte 24 Std" klicken.
> 
> ...


a) Statistiken unter 1000 Datensätzen sind aussagelos.
b) wie viele "Deutsche Vergewaltigung" gab es im selben Zeitraum?
c) was ist mit "Migrant", "Araber", "Syrer", "Ausländer"...?
d) Wie grenzt du "Flüchtling Vergewaltigung" gegen "Flüchtling Vergewaltigungsvorwurf" ab?
e) hast du doppelte Berichterstattung berücksichtigt, sprich: wiederholte (aktualisierte) Nachrichten zu dem selben Fall?
f) wie kommst du auf 30% Falschmeldungen?
g) auf welche Quote an Vergewaltigern kommst du also?
h) welche Quote gibt es unter den Deutschen?

Fallbeispiel

_/edit. Ach, damn, jetzt hab ich doch in dem falschen Thread offtopic geantwortet ... _


----------



## nuuub (8. September 2016)

> Wenn du das geleistet hast, äußere ich mich eventuell selbst dazu



Eventuell? ^^

Nein danke.



> a) Statistiken unter 1000 Datensätzen sind aussagelos.



Richtig. Deswegen ist es ja auch keine Statistik sondern eher ein kleines "Experiment"



> b) wie viele "Deutsche Vergewaltigung" gab es im selben Zeitraum?



In den letzten Jahren gab es ca 7 000 Vergewaltigungen im Jahr. (Davon 28% durch Ausländer).
590 im Monat, bei 84 Millionen Einwohner. Oder auch, 420 bei 76 Millionen ohne Ausländer. 

Vergewaltigungen durch Flüchtlinge, nach abzug der von mir geschätzten 30% Fake Meldungen, 
ca 35 im Monat, bei 1.2 Millionen "Flüchtlinge".



> c) was ist mit "Migrant", "Araber", "Syrer", "Ausländer"...?



Habe explizit nach "Flüchtlingen" gesucht. In Deutschland lebende Ausländer habe ich ignoriert.



> d) Wie grenzt du "Flüchtling Vergewaltigung" gegen "Flüchtling Vergewaltigungsvorwurf" ab?



Weil ich die einzelnen Fälle über mehrere Tage beobachtet habe. Auch noch Wochen später, wenn es zu Gerichtsverhandlungen gekommen ist.



> e) hast du doppelte Berichterstattung berücksichtigt, sprich: wiederholte (aktualisierte) Nachrichten zu dem selben Fall?



Ja. Habe alle fälle notiert damit ich sie nicht doppelt zähle.



> f) wie kommst du auf 30% Falschmeldungen?



Ist einfach meine persönliche Einschätzung. Ich hätte auch alle 100% nehmen können, dann wären wir bei 50 Vergewaltigungen im Monat.



> g) auf welche Quote an Vergewaltigern kommst du also?



Kannst du selber ausrechnen.



> h) welche Quote gibt es unter den Deutschen?



siehe oben. ^^

Ob das ganze jemand ernst nimmt oder nicht, ist mir egal. Ich wollte es damals für mich wissen, also habe ich mir einen Monat lang die mühe gemacht.

Wer sich für Statistiken interessiert, empfehle ich Schweden.

Schweden hat vor 40 Jahren angefangen Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen, mittlerweile sind 20% der Einwohner in Schweden Muslime.

Steigerungsrate Vergewaltigungen, über 1500%. Richtig, da sind zwei Nullen.

Ich empfehle diesen Artikel dazu.

https://www.bayernkurier.de/ausland/11489-das-ende-der-willkommenskultur


----------



## Spiritogre (8. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wer sind denn diese ominösen "Linken und Grünen"?



Es gibt da so zwei Parteien, die nennt man so. 
Die haben beide eklatante Schwächen, ja lügen sogar dreist, wenn es um die "Interpretation" dieser Statistiken geht.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. September 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Eventuell? ^^
> 
> Nein danke.


Dann höre doch bitte auf, irgendwelche wilden Zahlen zu posten, wenn du diese nicht auch besprechen willst. Mit sinnvoller Statistik hat das dann nämlich überhaupt nichts am Hut.

Leider drängt sich mir da doch der Verdacht auf, dass du an einer rationalen Diskussion nicht wirklich interessiert bist.



nuuub schrieb:


> Wer sich für Statistiken interessiert, empfehle ich Schweden.
> 
> Schweden hat vor 40 Jahren angefangen Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen, mittlerweile sind 20% der Einwohner in Schweden Muslime.
> 
> Steigerungsrate Vergewaltigungen, über 1500%. Richtig, da sind zwei Nullen.


Angebliche Korrelation will erst mal bewiesen werden...



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es gibt da so zwei Parteien, die nennt man so.
> Die haben beide eklatante Schwächen, ja lügen sogar dreist, wenn es um die "Interpretation" dieser Statistiken geht.


Also erst mal gibt es viele Einzelpersonen und Gruppen innerhalb dieser Parteien und zum anderen gibt es sehr, sehr wenige Menschen, die Statistiken korrekt verwenden, speziell außerhalb der Naturwissenschaften. Die Linke wie auch Bündnis90/Die Grünen tun sich da meiner Erfahrung nach nicht negativer hervor als andere Parteien.

Aber Pauschalurteile, so ganz ohne Beweis, sind natürlich einfach. An welcher genau lügen die Parteien denn so dreist?


----------



## nuuub (8. September 2016)

> Leider drängt sich mir da doch der Verdacht auf, dass du an einer rationalen Diskussion nicht wirklich interessiert bist.



Wie bitte? 

Du sagst selber. "Eventuell äußere ich mich selbst dazu".

Ich werde mir hier die Finger wund tippen, alles erklären, und wozu? Damit du dich eventuell dazu äußerst?

Für ein "eventuell" bin ich nicht zu haben. 

Die ganzen "wilden" Zahlen kannst du selber überprüfen.



> Angebliche Korrelation will erst mal bewiesen werden...



Gerne doch. ^^

Die Säulen stellen die genehmigten Aufenthaltsgenehmigungen, die rote Linie sind die gemeldeten Vergewaltigungen. 

http://i0.wp.com/www.statusquo-news...ewaltigung-einwanderer-asylanten-schweden.jpg

Also ich weiß ja nicht, irgendwie sehe ich da schon einen kleinen Zusammenhang, und du? ^^


----------



## Worrel (9. September 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Die Säulen stellen die genehmigten Aufenthaltsgenehmigungen, die rote Linie sind die gemeldeten Vergewaltigungen.
> 
> http://i0.wp.com/www.statusquo-news...ewaltigung-einwanderer-asylanten-schweden.jpg
> 
> Also ich weiß ja nicht, irgendwie sehe ich da schon einen kleinen Zusammenhang, und du? ^^


a) Anderes Statistikbeispiel: Dargestellt wird hier die *Scheidungsrate in Maine* (türkis) und der *Pro-Kopf Verbrauch von Margarine in den USA* (rot)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier ist ein eindeutiger Zusammenhang zu sehen. Bezüglich der Ursache und der Wirkung stellt sich bloß noch die Frage, ob der übermäßige Verzehr von Margarine zu Scheidungen führt oder andersrum die Scheidungspartner häufiger zu Margarine greifen als andere Menschen...

Auch interessant: Der Zusammenhang zwischen dem *Alter der Miss America* und der *Anzahl an Morden durch heiße Dämpfe und Objekte (US)*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr: Spurious Correlations


b) https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vergewaltigung#Schweden_2:
_"Die europaweit vergleichende Studie von Jo Lovett und Liz Kelly benennt als mögliche Gründe hierfür u. a. einen weiter gefassten Vergewaltigungsbegriff sowie eine aktivere Stellung der betroffenen Personen im Prozess. So besitzen sie als Verfahrensbeteiligte das Recht, eigene Anträge zu formulieren, und haben nicht lediglich die Rolle eines Zeugen inne – wie z. B. in Deutschland, wenn keine Nebenklage eingereicht wird bzw. werden kann. Die in den letzten Jahrzehnten in Schweden intensiv geführte öffentliche Diskussion über sexualisierte Gewalt wird als ein weiterer Grund für die hohe Anzeigebereitschaft gesehen. Die schwedischen Häufigkeitszahlen sind nicht direkt mit Zahlen aus anderen Ländern und älteren schwedischen Zahlen vergleichbar, weil Serientaten mittlerweile hochgerechnet in die Statistik eingestellt werden."_

Vor allem Letzteres bedeutet, daß beispielsweise eine Frau, die ein Jahr lang regelmäßig von ihrem Mann vergewaltigt wurde, nicht einen Vergewaltigungsprozeß, -Fall und damit zählbare Einheit ergibt, sondern jedes einzelne Vergehen. So kann dieses eine Verfahren durchaus statistisch zu hunderten einzelnen Vergewaltigungen führen.


----------



## nuuub (9. September 2016)

> a) Anderes Statistikbeispiel



Das ist gut Worrel!  Ich habe gerade Kaffee getrunken, musste laut lachen, und danach den Bildschirm sauber machen. 

Passt schon ^^. Ich frage mich manchmal was mit euch deutschen los ist.

Es gab mal eine Zeit in Deutschland wo Frauen nicht einmal ein Konto bei der Bank eröffnen durften ohne die Erlaubnis des Mannes. Es ist noch gar nicht so lange her. Eure Mütter haben noch für Gleichberechtigung gekämpft. 

Und was macht ihr? Ihr verteidigt mit allen mitteln eine Religion und eine Kultur die Frauenfeindlich ist, die keine Toleranz kennt, die Demokratiefeindlich ist. Eine patriarchale Kultur die keine Kompromisse kennt, und in der Machotum, Stärke und Gewalt das "a" und das "o" sind. Also eigentlich all das, was eure Mütter bekämpft haben.
Ihr habt ein Brett vor dem Kopf auf dem ganz groß "Toleranz" steht, und deswegen seht ihr nicht, oder ihr wollt es nicht sehen, was wirklich los ist. 

Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr den mit dem Islam und der Mentalität der Muslime? Wart ihr mal in Tunesien im Urlaub wo alle beziss schön freundlich zu euch waren? Esst ihr jeden Samstag den Döner vom Türken um die Ecke? Wart ihr mal mit einem Araber auf der Uni befreundet? ^^

Wenn ich alle Einsätze, die ich als Soldat und als Entwicklungshelfer da unten verbracht habe zusammenzähle, komme ich locker auf fünf Jahre und auf sieben muslimische Länder in denen ich gelebt habe. Man kann also sagen, ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Eine Erfahrung die euch fehlt. Woher ich es weiß? Weil ihr sonst nicht so naives bullshit schreiben würdet.

Der Islam ist eine Demokratie-, Freiheit- und Menschenfeindliche Ideologie, die durch die Hintertür rein gelassen wird. Auf diese Hintertür steht ganz groß "Toleranz" und "Religionsfreiheit" drauf.

Die Merkel will stur bleiben, sie will ihre Politik nicht ändern. Das bedeutet, ihr könnt euch diese Sätze von mir merken und in ein paar Jahren werdet ihr sie verstehen. 

In Schweden bezahlen jetzt die Kinder für die linke und die naive Einstellung ihrer Eltern. Eure Kinder werden in 10, oder in 20 Jahren für eure jetzige linke und naive Einstellung bezahlen. 

Entweder weil wir dann genau solche Zustände bekommen werden, oder aber, weil durch diese Zustände eine Partei wie die AfD so viele Anhänger bekommt, dass sie gar keinen Koalitionspartner mehr brauchen wird. 

Und dann meine lieben Damen und Herren, und dann ist Polen offen. ^^

Mein Vater hat mir mal einen sehr weisen Satz gesagt, "Wenn du vom Kochen keine Ahnung hast, solltest du mit einem drei-Sterne-Koch nicht diskutieren, sondern von ihm lernen".

Ich finde den Satz sehr passend in der heutigen Zeit, wo irgendwelche linken und grünen Studenten, die vom wahrem Leben keine Ahnung haben, die die meiste Zeit ihres Lebens die Schulbank gedrückt haben und vom Geld der Eltern gelebt haben, meinen sie müssen überall ihren Senf dazugeben.


----------



## Worrel (9. September 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Das ist gut Worrel!  Ich habe gerade Kaffee getrunken, musste laut lachen, und danach den Bildschirm sauber machen.
> 
> Passt schon ^^. Ich frage mich manchmal was mit euch deutschen los ist.


Mit "uns Deutschen" ist los, daß wir die "abendländischen Werte", die ja angeblich in Gefahr sind, hochzuhalten versuchen und versuchen, Hilfsbereitschaft, Nächstenliebe und Toleranz nicht nur leere Worthülsen sein lassen, für die alljährliche Spendenbüchse an Weihnachten. 

Was keinem was bringt - oh, Moment, doch: dem "IS" bringt es was - ist: Angst zu verbreiten. 

Es gibt nun mal auch diese falschen statistischen Korrelationen, daher muß man bei Schlußfolgerungen sämtliche Aspekte berücksichtigen.
Wie zum Beispiel, daß in Schweden die Gesetzgebung zu Vergewaltigungen verschärft wurde. Daß dort als Vergewaltigung gilt, was hierzulande noch "sexuelle Belästigung" wäre. Und daß hierzulande evtl. regelmäßige Vergewaltigung statistisch nur als  *ein *Fall gewertet und gezählt wird.

Natürlich gibt es Probleme bei der Integration.
Natürlich müssen entsprechende Straftaten verfolgt und die Täter laut Gesetz dafür bestraft werden.
Natürlich muß man dabei auch die Vergangenheit des Täters berücksichtigen - wer gerade frisch von einem "Trekkingtrip" aus Kriegsgebieten kommt und hier a) einen Kulturschock erlebt und b) nicht das vorfindet, was ihm versprochen wurde, reagiert natürlich anders, als jemand, der sich im Idealfall ein Jahr später schon daran gewöhnt und eine Wohnung und einen Job hat.

Btw: Nur mal so als Punkte zum Nachdenken:
- Sicher, daß du als Soldat nicht zu einer Anti Islam Haltung gedrillt wurdest?
- Es geht hier um die Zustände in unserem nicht-islamischen Land. nicht um die Zustände in islamisch geprägten Staaten 



> Mein Vater hat mir mal einen sehr weisen Satz gesagt, "Wenn du vom Kochen keine Ahnung hast, solltest du mit einem drei-Sterne-Koch nicht diskutieren, sondern von ihm lernen".


Und ich hab schon mal unter einem 3 Sterne Koch gearbeitet, der unter anderem bei einer angeschimmelten Soße überlegt hat, ob man die nicht doch noch weiter verwenden kann, das Budget mit einer völlig übertriebenen Anzahl an Weihnachtsleckereien gesprengt hat und auch schon mal Hackfleisch erst am *dritten *Tag durchgegart hat_ (gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist dies am *selben *Tag, um Keimbildung & Co zu vermeiden)_.

*Jeder *kann dazu lernen, davor schützen einen keine absolvierten Ausbildungen oder erworbenen Titel.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (9. September 2016)

Liebe Leute, vergesst Schweden.  In Schweden ist zB. Prostitution verboten, dumm nur, dass dieses Verbot gerade mal von einer handvoll Beamten in Großstädten kontrolliert wird. Die logische Konsequenz, das Geschäft brummt zu satten Preisen. Die Freier bekommen sogar noch einen Extra-Kick, von wegen "illegal" und so.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. September 2016)

@Worrel:

Magarine ist aber nun wirklich ein triftiger Scheidungsgrund. Ich mein, wie kann man denn jemanden lieben, der bereit ist, dieses Zeug zu fressen? 

Es ist nun wirklich kein neuer Hut, dass sogar Insekten das Zeug unangerührt liegen lassen...


----------



## Launethil (9. September 2016)

Mir scheint, zum eigentlichen Thema wurde alles gesagt -- ich mach hier mal zu


----------

